# حوار حول: (( متى الإصحاح 19 :17))



## الإدريسي (20 يوليو 2008)

متى 19 :
16 واذا واحد تقدم وقال له ايها المعلم الصالح اي صلاح اعمل لتكون لي الحياة الابدية.
17 فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله.ولكن ان اردت ان تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا.
18 قال له ايّة الوصايا.فقال يسوع لا تقتل.لا تزن.لا تسرق.لا تشهد بالزور.
19 اكرم اباك وامك واحب قريبك كنفسك.
20 قال له الشاب هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتي.فماذا يعوزني بعد.


عزيزي ماي روك موضوعنا الرئيسي هو قول يسوع "فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله."...


هل نفى المسيح في هذه العبارة الصلاح عن نفسه أم لا؟


----------



## My Rock (21 يوليو 2008)

هل تريد النقاش في الموضوع بشكل عام؟ ام تريد الدخول في حوار معي حول موضوع صلاح المسيح بصورة اوسع؟

قرر انت, و اقرأ  قوانين الحوارات


----------



## الإدريسي (22 يوليو 2008)

الزميل..ماي روك..

أريد الدخول معك في حوار حول النص "فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله." بشكل أوسع.

وقبل أن أدخل في الحوار، سأحدد موضع الخلاف بيننا، كي نثبت أصل موضوع الحوار، وهو أنني في هذا الحوار أريد إثبات أن المسيح نفى الصلاح عن نفسه، ونسبه لله الخالق وحده، من داخل النص،  فيكون بذلك قد نفى ألوهيته...مع مراعاة أن ألوهيته هنا ستكون مسألة فرعية..لا داعي للغوص فيها أما موضوعنا الرئيسي هو "صلاح المسيح".


أنتظر إذنك بأن أدلي بما لدي..


----------



## أَمَة (22 يوليو 2008)

الإدريسي قال:


> متى 19 :
> 16 واذا واحد تقدم وقال له ايها المعلم الصالح اي صلاح اعمل لتكون لي الحياة الابدية.
> 17 فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله.ولكن ان اردت ان تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا.
> 18 قال له ايّة الوصايا.فقال يسوع لا تقتل.لا تزن.لا تسرق.لا تشهد بالزور.
> ...


 
سأرد على سؤالك أولا، وبعد ذلك لي حديث آخر معك.
لا لم ينف المسيح الصلاح عن نفسه في العبارة المذكورة.
المسيح له المجد لم يقل: "لا تدعوني صالحا"
بل قال: "لماذا تدعوني صالحا؟" ومعها علامة سؤال (؟)
"لا" أداة أمر تستعمل للنفي عن عمل، قول، أو تفكير بشيئ.
أما "لماذا" تستعمل للسؤال وللإستفهام، من أجل التوضيح أو التصحيح - 
يا ناطق العربية وغير فاهمها.​ 
ولكنك نقلت موضوعك من المواقع الإسلامية التي لا هدف لها سوى التدليس والإفتراء على الوهية المسيح، 
من أجل إثبات الإسلام وتضليل المسلمين لضمان بقائهم في دينهم، 
بالضبط كما فعل محمد عندما افترى على الحق ...مكذبا الوهية الرب يسوع المسيح،
لكي ينشر ضلاله ويثبت نبوته الكاذبة، مضلا معه ومسببا هلاك كل من اتبعه وابتعد عن الحق... عن الرب يسوع المسيح.​ 
التدليس والإفتراء هما أخذ الحقائق وتجزئتها لتمييع وتضليل الحقيقة.
كما فعلت بنقلك جزئية صغيرة من الكتاب المقدس، تاركا البقية التي تثبت أن المسيح لم ينف الصلاح عن نفسه،
لا بل تثبت أيضا أنه الله الذي كان يجب على الشاب الغني أن يتبعه لتكن له الحياة الأبدية. واليك النص الكامل:​ 
[q-bible]
16 وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟»
17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا». 
18 قَالَ لَهُ: «أَيَّةَ الْوَصَايَا؟» فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. 
19 أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَأَحِبَّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ». 
20 قَالَ لَهُ الشَّابُّ: «هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي. فَمَاذَا يُعْوِزُنِي بَعْدُ؟»  ​
21 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي
[/q-bible]


لو قرأت النص لكنت فكرت مليا قبل أن تسأل، ولكنك للأسف اندفعت بحامسك مرددا ما قرأته.

لأنك مثل كل المسلمين (_باستثناء من تجاوبوا مع نعمة الرب واستعلموا عقلهم_) لا تقرأ لنفسك، بل أنت مجرور بحبل الخوف المربوط على رقبتك. ​


الخوف من التساؤل في دينك وفي صحة ما تسمع وما يقال لك من علمائك الغير عالمين، والخوف من قراءة الكتاب المقدس، لأنهم غسلوا دماغكم من نعومة أظفاركم بالأكاذيب والإفتراءآت على المسيحية. ​


الرب يسوع المسيح رد على سؤال الشاب عن كيفية الحصول على الحياة الأبدية بقوله: "إن أردت أن تكون كاملا...تعال واتبعني"
كيف يمكن لواحد أن ينفي الصلاح عن نفسه، ثم يقول أن الكمال يكمن في أن نتبعه؟؟؟
ومن هو الكامل سوى الله؟؟؟
لا المال ينفع، ولا العمل بالشريعة وحده (حفظ الوصايا) يجعلنا كاملين.
لا التشريع الإسلامي، ولا الشهادة برسولية محمد، ولا الجهاد بتفجير انفسنا قادرة أن تجعلك يا مسلم كاملا. ولا تمكنك من الحصول على الحياة الأبدية.
بل المسيح يسوع المسيح الله الظاهر بالجسد وحده هو الطريق والحياة والحق. وهو قال هذا وليس منا.​


ولكي يكون ردي كاملا أعود الى تفسير الآية كما جاء في الرابط أدناه:
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Matthew/19​


المسيح لم يقل له لا تدعونى صالحاً، والمسيح قال عن نفسه، أنا هو الراعى الصالح (يو11:10). ولكن المسيح أراد ألاّ يكلمه الشاب بلا فهم كما إعتادوا أن يكلموا معلمى اليهود، إذ يطلقون عليهم ألقاب لا تطلق إ لاّ على الله وحده والمسيح لا ينخدع بالألقاب التى تقال باللسان، بل هو يطلب إيمان هذا الشاب القلبى بأنه هو الله، وانه هو الصالح وحده "من منكم يبكتنى على خطية (يو 46:8). والمسيح كان يقود الشاب خطوة خطوة. وكانت الخطوة الأولى أن يقوده للإيمان به، أنه هو الله، فبدون الإيمان لا يمكن فعلاً حفظ وصايا الناموس وبالتالى لا يمكن له أن يرث الحياة الأبدية.​


سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## الإدريسي (22 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي أمة عذرا..أظنك لم تنتبه..هذا الحوار بيني وبين الأستاذ ماي روك:




my rock قال:


> هل تريد النقاش في الموضوع بشكل عام؟ ام تريد الدخول في حوار معي حول موضوع صلاح المسيح بصورة اوسع؟
> 
> قرر انت, و اقرأ  قوانين الحوارات


----------



## Fadie (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول: (( متى الإصحاح 19 :17))*

*أى تفسير شخصى سيُحذف*


----------



## My Rock (23 يوليو 2008)

الإدريسي قال:


> عزيزي أمة عذرا..أظنك لم تنتبه..هذا الحوار بيني وبين الأستاذ ماي روك:


 
قرأت قوانين الحوار؟ وافقت عليها؟


فترة الرد و تحضيره يجب ان لا تزييد عن الاسبوعين, و ان زادت ستكون الادارة في متابعة الموضوع, و اذا لم يرد اي طرف ستقوم الادارة بأعطاء تنبيه و تذكير, و اذا لم يرد الطرف الاخر, تغلق المحاورة على حالها​
اعتماد التفاسير من كلا طرفين هو واجب و حجة على المحاور, فلا يحق لاي طرف محاور ان يفسر بحسب مزاجه, بل وجب الاعتماد و الرجوع الى التفاسير المعتمدة​


----------



## الإدريسي (24 يوليو 2008)

الزميل..ماي روك..

لقد سبق وأن وافقت على إجراء الحوار والقوانين!


> اعتماد التفاسير من كلا طرفين هو واجب و حجة على المحاور, فلا يحق لاي طرف محاور ان يفسر بحسب مزاجه, بل وجب الاعتماد و الرجوع الى التفاسير المعتمدة


 

قبل أن أبدأ الحوار أريد التنبيه على شيئ في غاية الأهمية وهو يتعلق بموضوعنا:

الإعتماد على التفاسير واجب على كلا الطرفين..لكن هذا لا يعني الإحتجاج بأي كلام قاله المفسر في تفسير النص، وإنما الإعتماد على الحجج والبراهين التي ساقها المفسر في تفسير النص..لأن المفسر غير معصوم من الخطأ، ولم يكتب ما كتبه وهو مسوقا بالروح القدس، وبالتالي احتمال الخطأ في التأويل يبقى ملازما له...أما إن كنتم تصرون على عكس ذلك، فعليكم تقديم أدلة ادعائكم..
هذه واحدة..

الثانية..يجب الرجوع إلى الضوابط والقواعد التي اعتمد عليها المفسر في تفسير النص..أما اقتباس كلام المفسر عشوائيا من هنا وهناك فهذا باطل الإستدلال به في مسألتنا..فتنبه زميلي ماي روك.


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2008)

الإدريسي قال:


> قبل أن أبدأ الحوار أريد التنبيه على شيئ في غاية الأهمية وهو يتعلق بموضوعنا:
> 
> الإعتماد على التفاسير واجب على كلا الطرفين..لكن هذا لا يعني الإحتجاج بأي كلام قاله المفسر في تفسير النص، وإنما الإعتماد على الحجج والبراهين التي ساقها المفسر في تفسير النص..لأن المفسر غير معصوم من الخطأ، ولم يكتب ما كتبه وهو مسوقا بالروح القدس، وبالتالي احتمال الخطأ في التأويل يبقى ملازما له...أما إن كنتم تصرون على عكس ذلك، فعليكم تقديم أدلة ادعائكم..
> هذه واحدة..
> ...





لا يا اخي
الكلام معناه الالتزام بالتفاسير فقط فقط فقط
لا تفسير شخصي لحرف واحد من الكتاب المقدس

موافق؟


----------



## الإدريسي (24 يوليو 2008)

الزميل..ماي روك..

أولا..بعد أن لاحظت أنك قمت بحذف النصف الأخير من مشاركتي السابقة الذي بينت فيه نفي المسيح عليه السلام الصلاح عن نفسه...أود إعلامك (إن كان هذا يهمك) أن حوارنا هذا لا يجري في هذا المنتدى فقط، بل في موقع ابن مريم أيضا..فخذ حذرك أثناء محاولتك للعبثك بمشاركاتي.


ثانيا..يبدو أنك لم تفهم قصدي مما قلته عن الرجوع لتفاسير البايبل..

فأنا لم أعترض أبدا على الرجوع إلى التفاسير..بل ذلك واجب على كلا الطرفين المتحاورين..وإنما الرجوع يكون إلى الأدلة والبراهين التي ساقها المفسرون في تفسير نص معين وكذلك النظر في الضوابط والقواعد العامة التي اعتمدوا عليها..كي نستخدمها نحن أيضا في الإحتجاج بما ذهبنا إليه..لكن أنت يا زميلي تصر على عكس ذلك فتقول:



> لا يا اخي
> الكلام معناه الالتزام بالتفاسير فقط فقط فقط




هذا يعني أنك تؤمن بصحة كل جملة و لفظة و فاصلة ونقطة في التفاسير..ولا أعلم أي عالم مسيحي قال بهذا!..هل المفسر كان مسوقا من الروح القدس وهو يكتب ما يكتب؟! هل كان يكتب بإلهام أو وحي إلهي؟!...ما دليلك على أن المفسر غير معصوم وأن ماكتبه كان كلام الله!...وإذا كان التفسير كلام الله فلماذا لا تضيفونه إلى أسفار البايبل؟!...ثم إن التزامك بكل ما جاء في التفاسير واعتباره صحيحا سيؤدي إلى اجتماع المتناقضات في فهمك، ويلزمك رأيك فيه بقبول تلك المتناقضات!..لأن المفسرون كثيرا ما يختلفون فيما بينهم..وخير دليل على ذلك هو الإختلافات الواقعة بين تفسير أنطونيوس فكري وتادرس.

أما الحقيقة يا زميل ماي روك..أنك تحاول تغيير اتجاه الموضوع إلى الكلام عن التفاسير وعصمتها من الخطأ كي تعرقل مسيرة الحوار..وهذا تهرب واضح..لأنه لا دليل لديكم على أن المسيح لم ينفي الصلاح عن نفسه..وما يؤكد هذا أيضا هو حذفك لنصف مشاركتي الأخيرة التي عرضت فيها دليلين على نفي المسيح الصلاح عن نفسه..واعتمدت في عرض أدلتي على القواعد الأساسية العامة التي يعتمدها أي مفسر في تفسير البايبل...

فمن سينكر أن "ليس" ليست بأداة نفي؟...ومن سينكر السمة الأسلوبية الظاهرة في عبارة المسيح "لماذا تدعوني صالحا" وهي استنكار لا إثبات؟!


أنتظر منك أن تبدأ الحوار..ولا داعي لتهربك لمسائل أخرى لا دليل لك عليها..فأنا لا أعلم عالما مسيحيا واحدا يؤمن بعصمة التفاسير والمفسرون باستثنائك أنت..فسبحان الله!

أما إن كنت لا زلت مصرا على ذلك..فعليك أن تجيب على هذا السؤال كي تبرر تهربك للفروع وترك أصل الموضوع:

هل المفسر كان مسوقا بالروح القدس وهو يكتب، أو تلقى إلهاما أو وحيا إلهيا لتفسير نصوص كتابك؟


----------



## انت الفادي (24 يوليو 2008)

الإدريسي قال:


> الزميل..ماي روك..
> 
> أولا..بعد أن لاحظت أنك قمت بحذف النصف الأخير من مشاركتي السابقة الذي بينت فيه نفي المسيح عليه السلام الصلاح عن نفسه...أود إعلامك (إن كان هذا يهمك) أن حوارنا هذا لا يجري في هذا المنتدى فقط، بل في موقع ابن مريم أيضا..فخذ حذرك أثناء محاولتك للعبثك بمشاركاتي.


 الاخ الادريسي.. اذا قام الاستاذ ماي روك بحزف شئ من كلامك فهذا لا يوكن لسبب سوي مخالة هذا الجزء لقوانين المنتدي.. فلسنا نحن من يقوم بحزف المواضيع و المشاركات و غيره.. ( و ال علي راسه بطحة يحسس عليها )
اما بخصوص نقلك للموضوع لمنتدي اخر.. فنرجوا منك ان يكون النقل بأمانة لانه هناك من يراقبك ايضا في نقلك :66::smil12:




الإدريسي قال:


> ثانيا..يبدو أنك لم تفهم قصدي مما قلته عن الرجوع لتفاسير البايبل..
> 
> فأنا لم أعترض أبدا على الرجوع إلى التفاسير..بل ذلك واجب على كلا الطرفين المتحاورين..وإنما الرجوع يكون إلى الأدلة والبراهين التي ساقها المفسرون في تفسير نص معين وكذلك النظر في الضوابط والقواعد العامة التي اعتمدوا عليها..كي نستخدمها نحن أيضا في الإحتجاج بما ذهبنا إليه..لكن أنت يا زميلي تصر على عكس ذلك فتقول:


 عزيزي.. التفاسير المسيحية للكتاب المقدس تخضع لقواعد و استشهادات من الكتاب المقدس نفسه.. فليس لدينا حديث لنقويه او نضعفه.. او ما شابه..و لذلك الالتزام بتفاسير الكتاب المقدس هو التزام كامل لان ادلته هي ايضا من الكتاب المقدس. فأرجوا ان تكون فهمت. و الاستاذ ماي روك اراد ان ينبهك الي هذه النقطة.. ان تفاسيرنا لا تكون نتاج بعض الاحاديث التي قد تكون ضعيفة او قوية او قوية وثم تم تضعيفها و الي اخره. فعندما تتكلم عن تفاسير الكتاب المقدس فأنت تتكلم عن ثوابت عزيزي غير قابلة للتغيير. اذن فالالتزام بها هو حتمي.





الإدريسي قال:


> هذا يعني أنك تؤمن بصحة كل جملة و لفظة و فاصلة ونقطة في التفاسير..ولا أعلم أي عالم مسيحي قال بهذا!..هل المفسر كان مسوقا من الروح القدس وهو يكتب ما يكتب؟! هل كان يكتب بإلهام أو وحي إلهي؟!...ما دليلك على أن المفسر غير معصوم وأن ماكتبه كان كلام الله!...وإذا كان التفسير كلام الله فلماذا لا تضيفونه إلى أسفار البايبل؟!...ثم إن التزامك بكل ما جاء في التفاسير واعتباره صحيحا سيؤدي إلى اجتماع المتناقضات في فهمك، ويلزمك رأيك فيه بقبول تلك المتناقضات!..لأن المفسرون كثيرا ما يختلفون فيما بينهم..وخير دليل على ذلك هو الإختلافات الواقعة بين تفسير أنطونيوس فكري وتادرس.


عفوا عزيزي اراك تتكلم بغير فهم.. لان وحي الكتاب المقدس تم بأرشاد الروح القدس.. اما التفاسير فهي قوة عمل الروح القدس فينا.. و هي ليست بوحي.. و لكن كما سبق و وضحنا لك ( التكرار يعلم ال.... ) تفاسير الكتاب المقدس هي ايضا بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس اي انه لا يوجد مجال للتحايل علي التفسير.اذن 
التزامنا بالتفاسير هو التزامنا بالكتاب المقدس لان التفاسير ليست هي  مجرد هواجس و خواطر رجال دين بل هي توضيح لنصوص و معلومات هي موجودة في الكتاب المقدس. ( و ليست حكاوي القهاوي : سمعت فلان يقول.. او عن فلان.. او او او )





الإدريسي قال:


> أما الحقيقة يا زميل ماي روك..أنك تحاول تغيير اتجاه الموضوع إلى الكلام عن التفاسير وعصمتها من الخطأ كي تعرقل مسيرة الحوار..وهذا تهرب واضح..لأنه لا دليل لديكم على أن المسيح لم ينفي الصلاح عن نفسه..وما يؤكد هذا أيضا هو حذفك لنصف مشاركتي الأخيرة التي عرضت فيها دليلين على نفي المسيح الصلاح عن نفسه..واعتمدت في عرض أدلتي على القواعد الأساسية العامة التي يعتمدها أي مفسر في تفسير البايبل...



عفوا عزيزي.. من يعرقل الموضوع هو انت عزيزي.. لانك تقول لفظيا التزامك بالتفاسير و لكن فعليا تنقض هذا الالتزام.. لانك تعرف ان التزامك بالتفاسير  ينهي الحوار و يهدم شبهتك في لحظة.
فماذا تحاول سيادتك:
انا سالتزم بالتفاسير ( و ما بين السطور : التزام جزئ) فمن هنا يحاول ان يتهرب عزيزي؟؟ 
لا يوجد بين البينين.. فما الالتزام الكامل او الرفض الكامل.. اما الالتزام علي مضض فهو شيمة الضعفاء المخزولين المتصيدين للكلمات مع الاقتطاف طبعا.




الإدريسي قال:


> فمن سينكر أن "ليس" ليست بأداة نفي؟...ومن سينكر السمة الأسلوبية الظاهرة في عبارة المسيح "لماذا تدعوني صالحا" وهي استنكار لا إثبات؟!


لم ينكر احد ان لكمة ليس ليست ادات نفي.. و هذا ما اراد ان يؤكده السيد المسيح... ان استخدام الكلمات لا يكون هكذا علي حسب المزاج بل كل يأحذ اسمه الطبيعي.. فلماذا يدعوا هذا الرجل اليهودي السيد المسيح صالحا؟؟؟ هل لان هذا اليهودي يعرف ان السيد المسيح هو الله الصالح فعلا.. ام هي مجرد كلمة يطلقها هكذا؟؟؟
عزيزي... المسيحية ليست كلمات بل هي معرفة و ايمان.. فالسيد المسيح اراد عندما يخاطبه احد بصالح .. فلا يخاطبه بها لمجرد انها كلمة و انتهي .. بل يجب ان يخاطبه بها لعلمه و ايمانه انه هو هو بالفعل الله الظاهر في الجسد.




الإدريسي قال:


> أنتظر منك أن تبدأ الحوار..ولا داعي لتهربك لمسائل أخرى لا دليل لك عليها..فأنا لا أعلم عالما مسيحيا واحدا يؤمن بعصمة التفاسير والمفسرون باستثنائك أنت..فسبحان الله!


عزيزي... تفاسير الكتاب المقدس تتم بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس.. فلسنا نحن من لديه التضارب في التفاسير... فأما تلتزم بها او ترفض الالتزام بها.




الإدريسي قال:


> أما إن كنت لا زلت مصرا على ذلك..فعليك أن تجيب على هذا السؤال كي تبرر تهربك للفروع وترك أصل الموضوع:
> 
> هل المفسر كان مسوقا بالروح القدس وهو يكتب، أو تلقى إلهاما أو وحيا إلهيا لتفسير نصوص كتابك؟



*عزيزي.. هناك فرق بين وحي الكتاب المقدس و بين تفسير الكتاب المقدس الذي يتم بناء علي ايات اخري من الكتاب المقدس.
و لا يوجد نص ضعيف ( منسوخ ) او نص قوي ( ناسخ ) بل كل الكتاب هو صالح ...فالاستشهاد بالكتاب المقدس في التفسير هو استشهاد قوي غير قابل للنقض.


و اخيرا... الاحظ حبيبي استخدامك طوال الوقت لكلمة البايبل... هل من الممكن ان توضح لي ما هذه الكلمة؟؟؟ لاني فتحت جميع معاجم اللغة العربية و بحثت فيها  و لم اجدها.. هل ممكن ان تدلني عليها؟؟؟

*


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2008)

حذفت جزء من مداخلتك لان حوارنا لن يكون هنا بل في قسم الحوارات الثنائية كما طلبت, اضافة الى اننا لم نتفق بعد على الحوار

و انا لا احب مضيعة الوقت في الكلام التافه, قانونا ينص على الالتزام بتفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس بالاعتماد على التفاسير لمسيحية فقط


موافق؟


----------



## الإدريسي (24 يوليو 2008)

عذرا..عزيزي انت الفادي..إذا لم تنتبه، فالحوار ثنائي بيني وبين الزميل ماي روك.


----------



## الإدريسي (24 يوليو 2008)

> حذفت جزء من مداخلتك لان حوارنا لن يكون هنا بل في قسم الحوارات الثنائية كما طلبت, اضافة الى اننا لم نتفق بعد على الحوار
> 
> و انا لا احب مضيعة الوقت في الكلام التافه, قانونا ينص على الالتزام بتفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس بالاعتماد على التفاسير لمسيحية فقط
> 
> ...



أنا لم أعترض أبدا على الرجوع إلى التفاسير..كما تحاول أن توهم القارئ من مشاركاتك.بل ولم أعترض على أي قانون من قوانين الحوار الثنائي، ولذلك السبب أبديت موافقتي على الحوار سابقا.

أما ما تكلمت عنه بخصوص الرجوع إلى التفاسير فهو توضيح لكيفية الإستدلال والإحتجاج من التفاسي، وهذه الكيفية متفق عليها سواء من علماء المسيحية أو علماء المسلمين..لأنني اعتقدت بأنك تحاول إلزامي بكل جملة ولفظة ونقطة وفاصلة كتبها المفسر..وهذا لا يتماشى أبدا مع كون المفسر غير معصوم من الخطأ..وبالتالي فالرجوع إلى التفاسير يكون بالرجوع إلى الأدلة والبراهين التي ساقها المفسر في تفسير النص وكذلك القواعد والضوابط التي اعتمدها..أما رأيهم الشخصي الذي لا يستند إلى دليل فلا يهم بحال.


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2008)

نعم انت ملزم بكل ما مذكور في التفاسير المسيحية و لا يحق لك تأويل الكلام سواء في نصوص الكتاب المقدس او في التفاسير

تفسير اي نص يكون عن طريق اقتباس التفسير الخاص به دون اضافة او تغيير

موافق؟


----------



## انت الفادي (24 يوليو 2008)

الإدريسي قال:


> عذرا..عزيزي انت الفادي..إذا لم تنتبه، فالحوار ثنائي بيني وبين الزميل ماي روك.



*عزيزي الادريسي.. اقرأ و لا تقول ما انا بقارئ.

الحوار الثنائي.. هو في قسم الحوارات الثنائية و لكن طرحك للموضوع في هذا القسم يعني انه حوار مفتوح لكل الاعضاء حتي لو كتبت انت انه حوار ثنائي.

اخيرا... بلاش لف و دوران.. كلامنا واضح.. لا يوجد التزام نصفي او جزئي.. بل الالتزام التام.


*


----------



## الإدريسي (24 يوليو 2008)

> عم انت ملزم بكل ما مذكور في التفاسير المسيحية



أنا ملزم بالأدلة والبراهين التي ساقها المفسرون في تفسير النصوص..نعم، أما أن تلزمني بكل جملة ولفظة ونقطة وفاصلة..فهذا ملزم به أنت، ولست أنا، لأنك أنت الوحيد -من غير علمائك-  كما ظهر من مشاركاتك هو الذي يؤمن بعصمة التفاسير والمفسرون من الخطأ والزلل، وبالتالي لا حجة لك في ذلك..
 


> تفسير اي نص يكون عن طريق اقتباس التفسير الخاص به دون اضافة او تغيير
> 
> موافق؟



بالطبع ليس لدي الحق في إضافة أو زيادة أو تغيير في كلام المفسر..لكن لدي الحق في عدم قبول كلامه إن لم يقدم دليلا على ما قاله..لأنه غير معصوم من الخطأ مثله مثل أي إنسان..وبالتالي يصبح استدلالك به علي في صالحي وليس في صالحك..فتنبه.

وأكرر..زميلي ماي روك..

لقد أعلنت مرارا وتكرارا أنني وافقت على الحوار..وكان الحوار قد بدأ..لكن أراك تحاول مرارا وتكرارا عرقلته!..فإن لم تكن لك القدرة على إجرائه ولم يكن لديك العلم الكافي، فهات من هو أعلم منك ليتابع الحوار..ويثبت لنا أن المسيح لم ينفي الصلاح عن نفسه.


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2008)

الإدريسي قال:


> بالطبع ليس لدي الحق في إضافة أو زيادة أو تغيير في كلام المفسر..لكن لدي الحق في عدم قبول كلامه إن لم يقدم دليلا على ما قاله..لأنه غير معصوم من الخطأ مثله مثل أي إنسان..وبالتالي يصبح استدلالك به علي في صالحي وليس في صالحك..فتنبه..


 
لا ليس لديك الحق في رفض التفاسير و عدم قبولها
من الذي يتهرب؟ انا ام انت الذي تتهرب من تطبيق قوانينا؟

اذا كنت ضعيف الحجة و الحوار لدرجة انك لا تستطيع الحوار دون رفض التفاسير و اللعب في حججها و الفاظها, فلماذا تحاور؟

اكرر, الاعتماد على التفاسير و لا يحق لك رفضها او التغيير بها او الاستنتاج ما تشاء منها

موافق و لا لا؟

فضنا بقى!


----------



## الإدريسي (24 يوليو 2008)

الزميل..ماي روك..

هذا سؤال سيحسم هذا الحوار والخلاف بيننا..إن تجنبت الإجابة عليه..ستثبت للجميع أنك تتهرب من الحورا في "صلاح المسيح":


هل المفسر معصوم من الخطأ..بمعنى آخر هل كان يكتب ما كتبه وهو مسوقا بالروح القدس أو بتلقي إلهام ووحي إلهي خاص؟!

الإجابة بسيطة..........نعم..........أو..............لا.

وغير الإجابة بنعم أو لا ستثبت للجميع هروبك من الحوار...إذ لا دليل لكم على أن المسيح لم ينفي الصلاح عن نفسه.


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2008)

معصوم ام غير معصوم هذا لا شأنه له بالموضوع, قانونا ينص على الالتزام بالتفاسير و ها انت تتهرب من الالتزام بها, مرة تريد رفضها و مرة تريد التغيير بها

كل هذه مبررات سخيفة و لا وقت لي لاضيعه مع اطفال لا تعرف ماهية الحوار و اصوله

اخر فرصة لك, هل تقبل الاحوار بالاعتماد على التفاسير المسيحية فقط؟


----------



## الإدريسي (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك لعدم إجابتك على سؤالي! وهو كان أصل الخلاف بيننا حول ما يجب الإستدلال له من كلام المفسرين.

وأتمنى أن تقتبس لي أين قلت أني أرفض الإستدلال بالتفاسير!

المسيح نفى الصلاح عن  نفسه، إن لم تستطع إثبات عكس ذلك ولم يكن لك العلم الكافي..فهذه ليست مسؤوليتي، لأنه في هذه الحالة يمكنك أن تحضر لي من هو أعلم منك كي يثبت لي أنه لم ينفي الصلاح عن نفسه! أليس كذلك؟!

غريب أمركم..أنكم تتهربون من الحوارات الثنائية في "المسيحيات"..فلو كان الحق معكم..ما فعلتم ذلك أبدا..أما نحن فنهزم المسيحيين في حوارات "الإسلاميات" وفي عقر داركم!


----------



## صوت الرب (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول: (( متى الإصحاح 19 :17))*

*لعب عيال ...*


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2008)

يعني موافق على تفسير كلام الكتاب المقدس بأستخدام التفاسير المسيحية فقط و لا يحق لك رفضها و لا الاستنتاج الشخصي منها و لا تفسير النصوص الكتابية شخصياً؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول: (( متى الإصحاح 19 :17))*

الادريسي خايف لية من المناظرة عمالة يجادل واعلن هروبة


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (24 يوليو 2008)

أنت يا عم الادريسي
لما أنت عمال بتلف و تدور وخايف تعلن كلمة نعم او لا في الاتفاق
امال حتعمل ايه في الحوار ...
فعلا ... تربية المنتدى اللي انت بتنقل له ... 

هي كلمة (نعم أو لا ) صعبه كده ؟؟؟؟




> غريب أمركم..أنكم تتهربون من الحوارات الثنائية في "المسيحيات"..فلو كان الحق معكم..ما فعلتم ذلك أبدا..أما نحن فنهزم المسيحيين في حوارات "الإسلاميات" وفي عقر داركم!


 

هههههههههه .. أوعى تكون مصدق اللي بيتقال هناك ..30:30:

يالا ادخل في الموضوع يا تعلن أن مش قده


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2008)

ها فينك؟


----------



## نور السماء (25 يوليو 2008)

يا عباد المسيح عندى سؤال 
انتم تؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس..... لماذا ؟
يعنى اقصد هل هو منزل من عند الله


----------



## صوت الرب (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حوار حول: (( متى الإصحاح 19 :17))*

*هلأ كملت ... الله يكون في عونك يا زعيم*


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2008)

لا اول ولا اخرمرة يا صوت الرب
اتعلمنا على الهبل بتاعهم

العضو او العضوة نور السماء, الموضوع هذا لفتح مناقشة في صلاح المسيح 
يعني لا يخصك بشئ
ان اردت طرح سؤالك فاطرح بأدب و بموضوع منفصل
و الا تفضل من غير مطرود!

و بعدين يا الإدريسي؟


----------



## My Rock (28 يوليو 2008)

لو كان الوضع مختلف و مسيحي طلب محاورة مسلم و تأخر المسيحي مثلما تأخر الاخ المسلم هنا, لكان سمعت الصيحات و الولولات بهروب المسيحي!

لكن لن ننزل الى مستوى الاطفال, بل نكتفي بالسؤال, اين انت يا اخ؟ هل قبلت بالشروط ام رفضت الحوار من اساسه؟


----------



## cross in ksa (24 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المسلم خايف للدرجه دى من التفاسير عشان عارف انوا هيتعصر طب انت ترضى انى افسر القران من دماغى دا احنا بنجبلكوا المفسر والرابط وبنقيمها حجه عليكم 

ظريف اوى الاخ دا عامل فيها عنتر بس طلع >>>>>>>>>   

اما عن نقلك الحديث فى موقعك فهذا يدل انك لاتبحث عن الحق بل تبحث عن انتصار ولكن بنعمه الرب الزعيم زنقك وبصراحه انا مكسوفلك باحول دلوقتى اساعدك وادورلك على حل بصراحه موقفك بقى ضعيف جدا حاول تدور على حجه كويسه

اقولك على حل  ادخل اسئل بعض الاسئله الغبيه بتاعتكوا  هافكرك بل اسئله دى
1- اين قال المسيح انا الله
2- اين قال المسيح اننى اتيت من اجل خطيه ادم
3- اين قال المسيح انا الله المتجسد

ادخل ضع الاسئله دى علشان بصراحه انا مكسوفلك


----------



## موسى المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

هو الحقيقه لو تسمحوا ليا هو فعلا المفسر عنكم بيوحى اليه يعنىكل كلمه بيكتبها موحى اليه بها وهو معصوم من ان يكتب شيى عن نفسه
نقطه تانيه قالها العضو امه ان لماذا للاستفهام وفقط الحقيقه انى كنت فى الازهر ودرست علم اسمه البلاغعه العربيه ويوسفنى انى اقول ان ادوات الاستفهام فى العربيه تخرج احيانا من معناها الحقيقى الى معنى مجازى ياريت تراجعوا البلاغه العربيه  عشان ميبقاش شكلنا وحش 
وصدقونى لو سئلتم اى انسان غير ملتزم بدين عن معنى لماذا هنا سيقول لكم انها النفى والا سيكون المسيح يستهزا بالشاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ متشكرا جدا على اسلوب الحوار الراقى واتمنى انكم تتقبلونى كانسان يتعلم منكم 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## cross in ksa (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> هو الحقيقه لو تسمحوا ليا هو فعلا المفسر عنكم بيوحى اليه يعنىكل كلمه بيكتبها موحى اليه بها وهو معصوم من ان يكتب شيى عن نفسه
> نقطه تانيه قالها العضو امه ان لماذا للاستفهام وفقط الحقيقه انى كنت فى الازهر ودرست علم اسمه البلاغعه العربيه ويوسفنى انى اقول ان ادوات الاستفهام فى العربيه تخرج احيانا من معناها الحقيقى الى معنى مجازى ياريت تراجعوا البلاغه العربيه  عشان ميبقاش شكلنا وحش
> وصدقونى لو سئلتم اى انسان غير ملتزم بدين عن معنى لماذا هنا سيقول لكم انها النفى والا سيكون المسيح يستهزا بالشاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ متشكرا جدا على اسلوب الحوار الراقى واتمنى انكم تتقبلونى كانسان يتعلم منكم
> وشكرا لكم





الاخ موسى هذا كلام غير علمى بل مره   لانك بكل بساطه لا تعرف  كيف يفسر الكتاب المقدس فسؤالك ان هل المفسرين المسيحين يوحى اليهم ام لا هذا كلام فى نظرى لا يقوله الا شخص اسف لايفقه حتى فى دينه

ثانيا  

اضحكتنى كثيرا عندما قلن عشان ميبقاش شكلنا وحش هل حضرتك مسيحى 

انا اشك لانك لو كنت مسيحى ستعرف ان الانجيل اتكتب بلغه اليونانيه فارجوا ان لاتتكلم فى موضوع فصاحه الغه العربيه لانى لا اعترف بها اصلن واتكلم بها فقط لانى اجبرت على هذه الغه المتخلفه 



بتقول لو سالتم اى انسان غير ملتزم فى الدين ههههههههههههه

هل من المنطق ان اسال شخص غير متدين فى سؤال فى الدين فكر قبل ان تكتب يا عزيزى 

ثانيا هل كلمه لماذا هى نفى ام استفهام

اعتقد انه لو سالت طفل فى الحضانيه سيجاوب عليك  

انا اعرف ارد عليك بقوه لكن هذا ليس مكان الحوار  

شكرا لك


----------



## موسى المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا شكرا على الرد عزيزى واتمنى ان تكون علاقتنا علاقه محبه كما علمنا كتابنا وكتابكم
ثانيا انا سئلت سوال بيتجاوب عليه بنعم او لا لانى لست عالما فى المسحيه فما العيب ان اسئل من يعلم بها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالنسبه للمفسرين فى دينى فهم بشر من الممكن ان يخطئو لانه لايوحى اليهم ولعلم التفسير قواعد كثيرة وشروط لايتسع المجال لذكرها انا افقه دينى ياعزيزى ولكنى لااعلم ماهى ضوابط علم التفسير فسالت وليس فى هذا عيب

انا اقصد شكلنا وحش فى اسلوب المحاورة بالعقل
هذا حقك ان لاتعترف بفصاحه اللغه العربيه ولكن اذا اردت ان تتكلم بلغه فتعلمها حتى تستطيع الكلام الصحيح
 لاحظ ياعزيزى انك حرفتى قولى فانى لم اقول اى انسان غير ملتزم فى الدين ولكن او رجعت الى النص الاصلى لوجدته غير ملتزم بدين؟؟؟ ليه انا قولت كده حتى التزم الحياديه فى القول فياريت يكون الاقتباس دقيق عشان رد حضرتك يكون دقيق


----------



## موسى المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نقطه اخيرة انا لما قولت لحضرتك ان لماذا هى الاصل للاستفهام لكن عندنا فى اللغه العربيه اللى انت مش بتحبها علم اسمه علم البلاغه وفى درس كبير اووى اووى اووى اسمه خروج علامات الاستفهام من معناها الحقيقى الى المجازى ياريت حد يكون له علم فى اللغه العربيه اللى الاستاذ مش بيحبها يبحث فى الموضوع ده والله انا درسته فى الثانويه الازهريه وجه منه سوال فى الامتحانولو حد يسمحى ليا انا ممكن اشرحه لحضرتك كويس ما علينا كان نفسى قبل ما تقول اسئل طفل فى الحضانه عيب اووى كده انتوا فى المسحيه بتسئلوا الاطفال انا كتابى بيقولى فاسئلوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لاتعلمون فايه رايك نسئل مين الطفل ولا اللى يعرف فى اللغه العربيه مش عارف هو العلم بوخد فى المسحيه من الاطفال انا اسف بس حضرتك اللى حبيت نتكلم باسلوب الاستهزاء .ياريت حضرتك نرجع للحوار الجد اللى فيه الاحترام زى ما لقيت ناس كتير هنا  ارجوا ان يتم الرد عليا باسلوب يتسم بالجديه وعدم الاستهزا بشخص اتى ليتعلم منكم وياريت  حد يرد عليا من علماء اللغه العربيه عنكم او تقوما بالبحث عن كلامى هذا 
شكرا لكم


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> اولا شكرا على الرد عزيزى واتمنى ان تكون علاقتنا علاقه محبه كما علمنا كتابنا وكتابكم
> ثانيا انا سئلت سوال بيتجاوب عليه بنعم او لا لانى لست عالما فى المسحيه فما العيب ان اسئل من يعلم بها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالنسبه للمفسرين فى دينى فهم بشر من الممكن ان يخطئو لانه لايوحى اليهم ولعلم التفسير قواعد كثيرة وشروط لايتسع المجال لذكرها انا افقه دينى ياعزيزى ولكنى لااعلم ماهى ضوابط علم التفسير فسالت وليس فى هذا عيب



طيب نشكر ربنا ان حضرتك اعترفت انك لاتفهم   المسيحيه وتريدنا ان نعلمك ولا يوجد عيب انك تسال ولكن  العيب انك تريد النقاش الاكاديمى ولا تعترف بل مفسيرين !!!!!!!!!!

اما عن اساسيات تفسير الكتاب المقدس فانت لا تعرف كيف يفسر وما هى المبادئ لتفسيره ولذلك سالت هل المفسر معصوم او  يوحى اليه 

فحضرتك لو اعطيت نفسك فرصه لتقرا كيف يفسر الكتاب المقدس ستجد ان الكتاب يفسر بل كتاب فلا مجال للفتوه والاجتهاد الذى يؤدى الى بلبله وتشويه للكتاب المقدس والمفسر لايستطيع ان يضع رائيه الشخصى فى التفسير لان الكتاب يفسر بل كتاب  هل فهمت يا عزيزى

اما انتم فلماذا لا تقبلوا تفاسير الكتاب لانها ستنسفكم نسفا 




> لاحظ ياعزيزى انك حرفتى قولى فانى لم اقول اى انسان غير ملتزم فى الدين ولكن او رجعت الى النص الاصلى لوجدته غير ملتزم بدين؟؟؟ ليه انا قولت كده حتى التزم الحياديه فى القول فياريت يكون الاقتباس دقيق عشان رد حضرتك يكون دقيق



الحقيقه وقعت فى مازق ناقضت نفسك قلت اسالوا اهل الذكر ولا تسالوا اطفال وتقول هنا انسان غير ملتزم بدين اى ملحد او علمانى  هل حضرتك بتسيب اهل الذكر وتروح تسال ملحدين!!!!!!!!!!


اما عن كلمه لماذا فيظهر حضرتك مقرتش كلامى كويس لاتحاسب الكتاب المقدس من ترجمه عربيه وهى فى نظرى لغه الحفاه العراه كما قال المقريزى  فانا لايهمنى قواعد هذه اللغه

اقرا هذا::

Mat 19:17  And he said unto him,.... By way of reply, first taking notice of, and questioning him about, the epithet he gave him: 

why callest thou me good? not that he denied that he was so; for he was good, both as God and man, in his divine and human natures; in all his offices, and the execution of them; he was goodness itself, and did good, and nothing else but good. But the reason of the question is, because this young man considered him only as a mere man, and gave him this character as such; and which, in comparison of God, the fountain of all goodness, agrees with no mere man: wherefore our Lord's view is, by his own language; and from his own words, to instruct him in the knowledge of his proper deity. Some copies read, "why dost thou ask me concerning good". And so the Vulgate Latin, and the Ethiopic versions, and Munster's Hebrew Gospel read; but the Syriac, Arabic, and Persic versions, read as we do, and this the answer of Christ requires. 

There is none good but one, that is God; who is originally, essentially, independently, infinitely, and immutably good, and the author and source of all goodness; which cannot be said of any mere creature. This is to be understood of God considered essentially, and not personally; or it is to be understood, not of the person of the Father, to the exclusion of the Son, or Spirit: who are one God with the Father, and equally good in nature as he. Nor does this contradict and deny that there are good angels, who have continued in that goodness in which they were created; or that there are good men, made so by the grace of God; but that none are absolutely and perfectly good, but God. What Christ here says of God, the (b) Jews say of the law of Moses, whose praise they can never enough extol; אין טוב אלא תורה "there is nothing good but the law". The law is good indeed; but the author of it must be allowed to be infinitely more so. Christ next directly answers to the question, 

but if thou wilt enter into life: eternal life, which is in the question, and which being sometimes expressed by a house, a city, and kingdom, by mansions, and everlasting habitations, enjoyment of it is fitly signified by entering into it; which, if our Lord suggests, he had a desire of having a right to by doing any good thing himself, he must 

keep the commandments; that is, perfectly: he must do not only one good thing, but all the good things the law requires; he must not be deficient in any single action, in anyone work of the law, either as to matter, or manner of performance; everything must be done, and that just as the Lord in his law has commanded it. Our Lord answers according to the tenor of the covenant of works, under which this man was; and according to the law of God, which requires perfect obedience to it, as a righteousness, and a title to life; and in case of the least failure, curses and condemns to everlasting death; see Deu_6:25. This Christ said, in order to show, that it is impossible to enter into, or obtain eternal life by the works of the law, since no man can perfectly keep it; and to unhinge this man from off the legal foundation on which he was, that he might drop all his dependencies on doing good things, and come to him for righteousness and life. 

(b) T. Hieroa. Roshhashanah, fol. 59. 1. Tzeror Hammor, fol. 151. 2.


Concerning that which is good (peri tou agathou). He had asked Jesus in Mat_19:16 “what good thing” he should do. He evidently had a light idea of the meaning of agathos. “This was only a teacher’s way of leading on a pupil” (Bruce). So Jesus explains that “One there is who is good,” one alone who is really good in the absolute sense.

نفس الكلام يقوله adam clarck

Mat 19:17  
Why callest thou me good? - Or, Why dost thou question me concerning that good thing? τι με ερωτας περι του αγαθου. This important reading is found in BDL, three others, the Coptic, Sahidic, Armenian, Ethiopic, latter Syriac, Vulgate, Saxon, all the Itala but one, Origen, Eusebius, Cyril, Dionysius Areop., Antiochus, Novatian, Jerome, Augustin, and Juvencus. Erasmus, Grotius, Mill, and Bengel approve of this reading. This authority appears so decisive to Griesbach that he has received this reading into the text of his second edition, which in the first he had interlined. And instead of, None is good but the one God, he goes on to read, on nearly the same respectable authorities, εις εϚιν ο αγαθος. There is one who is good. Let it be observed also that, in the 16th verse, instead of διδασκαλε αγαθε, good teacher, διδασκαλε only is read by BDL, one other, one Evangelistarium, the Ethiopic, three of the Itala, Origen, and Hilary. The whole passage therefore may be read thus: O teacher! what good thing shall I do that I may have eternal life? And he said unto him, Why dost thou question me concerning that good thing? There is one that is good. (Or he who is good is one). But If thou art willing to enter into that life, keep the commandments. This passage, as it stood in the common editions, has been considered by some writers as an incontrovertible proof against the Divinity or Godhead of Christ. A very learned person, in his note on this place, thus concludes concerning it: “Therefore our Savior cannot be God: and the notion of, I know not what, a trinity in unity, Three Gods in One, is here proved beyond all controversy, by the unequivocal declaration of Jesus Christ Himself, to be Erroneous and Impossible.” Not so. One of the greatest critics in Europe, not at all partial to the Godhead of Christ, has admitted the above readings into his text, on evidence which he judged to be unexceptionable. If they be the true readings, they destroy the whole doctrine built on this text; and indeed the utmost that the enemies of the trinitarian doctrine can now expect from their formidable opponents, concerning this text, is to leave it neuter.


شوف ترجمه النص
(ASV)  And he said unto him, Why askest thou me concerning that which is good? One there is who is good: but if thou wouldest enter into life, keep the commandments. 

لماذا تسألني عما هو جيد؟

DRB)  Who said to him: Why askest thou me concerning good? One is good, God. But if thou wilt enter into life, keep the commandments. 

(ESV)  And he said to him, "Why do you ask me about what is good? There is only one who is good. If you would enter life, keep the commandments." 


17 ὁ δὲ εἶπεν αὐτῷ, 
Τί με ἐρωτᾷς περὶ τοῦ ἀγαθοῦ; 
εἷς ἐστιν ὁ ἀγαθός. 
εἰ δὲ θέλεις εἰς τὴν ζωὴν εἰσελθεῖν, 
τήρησον τὰς ἐντολάς. And he said to him, 
"Why do you ask me about what is good? 
One there is who is good. 
If you would enter life, keep the commandments." 

تفسير ابونا تدرس يعقوب​
جاء هذا الشاب وكأنه يمثّل الأغنياء، وجاءت إجابة السيِّد تكشف عن إمكانيّة دخول الأغنياء الملكوت خلال الباب الضيق. ولكن قبل أن يجيبه على سؤاله قال له: "لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟! ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله" [17]. إنه لم يقل "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده. فقد اِعتاد اليهود على دعوة رجال الدين بألقابٍ لا تليق إلا بالله وحده، وقد أراد السيِّد تحذيرهم بطريقة غير مباشرة. وكأنه السيِّد يقول له: إن آمنت بي أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا. هذا وقد أكّد السيِّد نفسه أنه صالح، فيقول: "أنا هو الراعي الصالح" (يو 10: 11)، كما يقول: "من منكم يبكِّتني على خطيّة؟" (يو 8: 46) 


أيها المعلم الصالح.. لماذا تدعونى صالحاً.. ليس صالح إلاّ واحد وهو الله المسيح لم يقل له لا تدعونى صالحاً، والمسيح قال عن نفسه، أنا هو الراعى الصالح (يو11:10). ولكن المسيح أراد ألاّ يكلمه الشاب بلا فهم كما إعتادوا أن يكلموا معلمى اليهود، إذ يطلقون عليهم ألقاب لا تطلق إ لاّ على الله وحده والمسيح لا ينخدع بالألقاب التى تقال باللسان، بل هو يطلب إيمان هذا الشاب القلبى بأنه هو الله، وانه هو الصالح وحده "من منكم يبكتنى على خطية (يو 46:8). والمسيح كان يقود الشاب خطوة خطوة. وكانت الخطوة الأولى أن يقوده للإيمان به، أنه هو الله، فبدون الإيمان لا يمكن فعلاً حفظ وصايا الناموس 

وايضا فى الردود حول هذه الشبها ::

 قول المسيح: لماذا تدعوني صالحاً؟ ليس أحدٌ صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله لا ينفي الصلاح أو اللاهوت عن المسيح، فقد خاطب الشاب على أساس اعتقاده فيه، لأنه لم يكن يعتقد أن المسيح هو الله بل كان يعتقد أنه أحد معلمي الدين (الذين اعتاد اليهود أن يُسندوا إليهم الصلاح والفضيلة جزافاً) فانتهز المسيح هذه الفرصة، كما انتهز غيرها، وأجاب سائله بالإجابة التي تصحّح اعتقاده في هؤلاء المعلّمين, وكأنه يقول له: إن كنت تظن أني مجرد معلّم، فاعلم أنه ليس هناك معلم صالح على الإطلاق، إذ أن جميع الناس إن لم يكونوا خطاة بأفعالهم، فهم خطاة بطبيعتهم وأفكارهم, فليس هناك كائن يستحق أن يُقال عنه إنه صالح سوى الله وحده, أما المسيح، من جهة ما هو في ذاته، فهو صالح كل الصلاح، فقد قال عن نفسه: أنا الراعي الصالح (يوحنا 10: 11) كما شهد بذلك تلاميذه الذين عاشوا معه وعرفوه, فقال بطرس عنه إنه: لم يفعل خطية، ولا وُجد في فمه مكر (1بطرس 2: 22), وقال بولس عنه إنه قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات (عبرانين 7: 26), لا بل إن أعداءه أيضاً لم يجدوا فيه علّة واحدة، فعندما سألهم مرة: من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟ (يوحنا 8: 46) لم يستطع واحد منهم أن يذكر له خطية واحدة

 7 مخافة الرب راس المعرفة.اما الجاهلون فيحتقرون الحكمة والادب 

ان دعوت المعرفة ورفعت صوتك الى الفهم 4 ان طلبتها كالفضة وبحثت عنها كالكنوز 5 فحينئذ تفهم مخافة الرب وتجد معرفة الله. 6 لان الرب يعطي حكمة.من فمه المعرفة والفهم


----------



## Eva Maria (27 سبتمبر 2008)

رساله للزملاء المسلمين الذي يريدون تفسير الكتاب المقدس برأيهم :

هل تقبلون أن أقوم بتفسير ألقرآن بطريقه قد تختلف عما هو موجود في تفاسيركم ( أبن كثير, ألقرطبي , الطبري ... الخ ) ؟ كما تطالبون بالنسبه للكتاب المقدس ؟ 

أرجو ان تكون اجابتكم نعم حتى أستغل هذا في القسم الاسلامي بأسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## Eva Maria (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى : 


> هو الحقيقه لو تسمحوا ليا هو فعلا المفسر عنكم بيوحى اليه يعنىكل كلمه بيكتبها موحى اليه بها وهو معصوم من ان يكتب شيى عن نفسه
> نقطه تانيه قالها العضو امه ان لماذا للاستفهام وفقط الحقيقه انى كنت فى الازهر ودرست علم اسمه البلاغعه العربيه ويوسفنى انى اقول ان ادوات الاستفهام فى العربيه تخرج احيانا من معناها الحقيقى الى معنى مجازى ياريت تراجعوا البلاغه العربيه عشان ميبقاش شكلنا وحش
> وصدقونى لو سئلتم اى انسان غير ملتزم بدين عن معنى لماذا هنا سيقول لكم انها النفى والا سيكون المسيح يستهزا بالشاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ متشكرا جدا على اسلوب الحوار الراقى واتمنى انكم تتقبلونى كانسان يتعلم منكم
> وشكرا لكم




زميلنا العزيز يحاول ان يستشهد بألبلاغه العربيه كما درسها  بألازهر  في تفسير الكتاب المقدس. ولكن غاب عن ذهنه أن الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب باللغه العربيه بل باليونانيه والسيد المسيح لم يتكلم العربيه بل بالاراميه. وما لدينا من لغه عربيه في الكتاب المقدس ما هو الا الترجمه كما هي  !!! فالبلاغه العربيه لا تسري الا على اللغه العربيه وليس على غيرها من اللغات !!!

انت قلت بالحرف الواحد : 


> ان ادوات الاستفهام فى العربيه تخرج احيانا من معناها الحقيقى


ادوات الاستفهام في اللغه العربيه حصرا , لكن ما دخلنا اللغه العربيه وبلاغتها وقواعدها  في التدقيق في نصوص الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟ 

فكيف تحاول يا زميل موسى المصري تطبيق البلاغه العربيه على الاراميه واليونانيه وغيرها  ؟؟؟؟ 

لا وبيطالبنا بالرجوع الى البلاغه العربيه عشان ما يبقاش شكلنا وحش :t30:


----------



## antonius (27 سبتمبر 2008)

هوة هيناظر في ايه بالضبط؟؟
!! انا استغرب للمسلم!! 
المسلم ليس له اي مؤهلات تخوله لمناقشة الكتاب المقدس او العقيدة المسيحية بوجه عام! ! لا اعرف كيف يأتي المسلم هنا ليناقش كلمتان راها في منتدياتهم دون دراية بشيء!! والانكى انه يهرب قبل ان يبدا عندما يرى ان طريقه مسدود والقضية محلولة قبل بدايتها!
...ما موجود في هذا الموضوع فقط كافي للرد على الشبهة..


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> انا كتابى بيقولى فاسئلوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لاتعلمون فايه رايك نسئل مين الطفل ولا اللى يعرف فى اللغه العربيه مش عارف هو العلم بوخد فى المسحيه من الاطفال انا اسف بس حضرتك اللى حبيت نتكلم باسلوب الاستهزاء



يظهر حضرتك مش بتعرف تقرا كويس افهمك باسلوب تانى 

اولا انا لا اتهكم عليك ولا استهزئ بك 

عندما ذكرت موضوع طفل هذا لكى اوضح ان الكلام واضح يفهمه طفل فكيف لايفهمه المسلمين

اما عن قولك اننا ناخذ ديننا من طفل  هل تعرف اثانسيوس كان عنده كام سنه عندما كان يدافع عن المسيحيه كان شاب

ونحن لاناخذ ديننا من حد غير الله​
فما بالك  بل اشخاص الذين ياخذوا دينهم من حميراء

وليكن فى علمك انا اشرفلى ان اتعلم من طفل تعاليم الله واتعلم من بساطه الطفل شيئا


----------



## اشمعنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*الاخوة الاعزاء تحية طيبة 
بداية يا اخى الادريسى 
اى بحث فى اى قضية كتلك المثارة حاليا يجب ان يخضع لقواعد احد العلوم الانسانية وهو علم المنطق 
ويكون ذلك عن طريق جمع مقدمات صحيحة او مسلم بصحتها وتطبيق اساليب المعالجة المنطقية على تلك المقدمات وصولا الى نتائج صحيحة 
و تحريا لصحة البحث وتجنبا للوقوع فى الخطأ يجب على الباحث ان يلتزم بعوامل عدم الوقوع فى الخطأ وهى 
1 الموضوعية بالبعد عن الاهواء والمشاعر الشخصية سواء كانت ايجابية او سلبية او رغبة فى استمالة البحث او المناقشة نحو نتيجة معينة 
وكذلك ايضا ينبغي طرح الاراء المسبقة جانبا
2 الدقة فى استخدام المفردات اللغوية 
فأسوأ ما فى حوارات ومناقشات العقيدة هو اقامتها بهدف استمرايتها لأثبات الذات وليس للبحث عن اجوبة 
لبعض الاسئلة كما هو الحال فى الوضع الطبيعى 
ويكون ذلك عن طريق العديد من الوسائل 
منها مثلما هو جلى فى هذا الموضوع 
 التشتيت بالخروج والانتقال من الامور الرئيسية التى تم حسمها مبكرا الى امور ثانوية ليس لها محل فى المناقشة لأطالة الحديث بأقصى قدر ممكن وبهدف العودة مرة اخري لأحياء النقاش فى الامور الرئيسية 
فعلى سبيل المثال 
حضرتك طرحت استفسار حول نص وتم الرد من الاخوة علي هذا الاستفسار بالايضاح من اقوال المفسرين 
وعلى الرغم من تعددها الا انه لا يوجد ادنى تعارض بينها
فلجأت سيادتك لطرح قضية فرعية جدلية ليس لها محل فى المناقشة وهى  قضية عدم عصمة المفسرين 
وذلك بالمخالفة لقوانين المنتدى والتى تقضى بأنه لك ولغيرك الاستشهاد بأقوال مفسري العقيدة وعدم رفض هذه التفسيرات واعتبارها حجة على عقيدتهم
وتمنع التصدى لطرح التفسيرات الشخصية اذا كانت مخالفة لأقوال هؤلاء المفسرين  
وقد افاض الاخوة الافاضل فى رفض هذا الاسلوب المتبع من سيادتك وايضاح كيفية تفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس فى ضوء ما ورد ايضا من ايات بالكتاب المقدس
وهناك قول مأثور مؤداه انه لكل مقام مقال
 و قضية عدم عصمة المفسرين هو حجة دفاعية اسلامية تطرح من بعض الاخوة المسلمين بدافع رفض اقوال هؤلاء المفسرين الاسلاميين وبهدف الدفاع عن العقيدة الاسلامية 
اما فى المسيحيات فنتمسك بتفسيراتنا ولا نرفضها
وعليه فلا مجال لطرح قضية عدم عصمة المفسرين للنقاش اساسا لأنعدام المحل الدفاعى الداعى لرفض هذه التفسيرات من قبلنا وانعدام  الجدوى من طرح هذه القضية اساسا ومنعا للخلط والتشتيت
ثانيا  بخصوص الأستاذ موسى المصري 
ايضا سيادتك لجأت لذات الاسلوب والمنهج وحجتك هنا هو  علم البلاغة فى اللغة العربية
وهو ما ليس له محل فى الطرح للمناقشة بهذا الموضوع 
وتم الرد من الاخوة الافاضل ايضا ان تفسير الكتاب المقدس لاتخضع لعلم البلاغة فى اللغة العربية لأنها قد  تتعارض مع عالمية الكتاب المقدس او مع قواعد لغاته الاصلية
سيادتك بتقول 



			الحقيقه انى كنت فى الازهر ودرست علم اسمه البلاغعه العربيه ويوسفنى انى اقول ان ادوات الاستفهام فى العربيه تخرج احيانا  من معناها الحقيقى الى معنى مجازى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

معنى ذلك ان استخدام الصيغ الاستفهامية لا يؤدى  حتما الى الخروج من الصيغ الاستفهامية الى صيغ مجازية اخرى ما لم يقم الدليل على غير ذلك
و حسب اعتقادى انك تعلم ان محل استخدام اداة الاستفهام لماذا اساسا وبحسب الاصل  
هو السؤال عن الدافع او الباعث او السبب او العلة ابتداءا 
او للسؤال عن الهدف والنتيجة انتهاءا 
مثل قوله  






			لماذا تدعونى صالحا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

؟
اى انها تستخدم للأستيضاح وتفسير الموقف اساسا وليس للنفي او الاستنكار
اما اقتران النفى بالاستثناء فى الصيغ الخبرية فهو يفيد التخصيص مثل قوله



 ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واقتران الصياغة الاستفهامية مع التخصيص < الناتج من اقتران النفى والاستثناء >  لا تفيد النفى لا من قريب او من بعيد وانما قد تفيد لفت النظر او الاستيضاح او التعجب
ولعدم وجود اجابة على هذا التساؤل من الشاب
 ولعدم انتظار السيد المسيح للأجابة لتساؤله يسقط احتمالى الاستيضاح والتعجب
واذا اراد السيد المسيح نفى الصلاح عن نفسه فى هذه الواقعة لأردف قائلا لا تدعونى صالحا  حتى يستفاد ان الصيغة الاستفهامية التى استخدمها وقتها كانت بغرض النفى او الاستنكار
وهناك مبدأ عام فى التفسير و يصنف كمانع من موانع الاجتهاد او التفسير ابتداءا  مؤداه
 انه لا اجتهاد مع صراحة النص
فاذا وجدت نصوص صريحة قاطعة الدلالة بمعنى معين لا يجوز الاجتهاد مع وجودها في تفسيرها او تأويلها فيما يخالف معناها  عن طريق نصوص اخري غير قاطعة الدلالة
وكمبدأ عام فى تفسير الكتاب المقدس وفى التفسير عامة 
انه عند بحث قضية ما من خلال النصوص 
لايجوز البتر او الاقتطاع او انتقاء بعض النصوص دون غيرها لخدمة فكرة معينة
فجميعها تعد من عيوب التفسير ومن عيوب الاجتهاد
و التفسير عامة وتفسير الكتاب المقدس يكون بتناول كافة النصوص التى تطرقت لتلك القضية المراد بحثها  
وعند بحث قضية صلاح السيد المسيح وبمطالعتك للكتاب المقدس ستجد العديد من النصوص الواردة على لسان السيد المسيح وفيها ينسب الصلاح لنفسه 
مثل قوله 
يو 10: 11 انا هو الراعي الصالح.والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف. 
يو 10: 14 اما انا فاني الراعي الصالح واعرف خاصتي وخاصتي تعرفني 
فلذلك لا يجوز الادعاء بأن السيد المسيح نفى الصلاح عن نفسه فيما يخالف هذه النصوص او يناقضها 
الا بنص صريح قاطع الدلالة يقول فيه انا لست صالحا  او لا تدعونى صالحا
وعليه 
يكون تفسير النص محل المناقشة غير متعارض مع اى من العلوم المعروفة فى التفسير
ومنها علم البلاغة فى اللغة العربية
والخروج عن الموضوع او الادعاء بغير ذلك يكون بهدف اطالة الحديث او تشتيته
وشكرا*


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> ثانيا بالنسبه لنقطه اسئلوا اهل الذكر من ضيق فهم الاستاذ ان فهم ان اهل الذكر هما علماء الدين فقط



لا ياعزيزى انا افهم تماما معنى هذه الكلمه



> حكايه هتنسفنا نسفا بلاش اصل يقولوا عليكم انكم ارهابينومعاكم كتاب فيه قنابل بلاش الاسلوب ده اخى



لا اصلى انا نصرت بل رعب واحل لى الغنائم




> الاخت الفاضله ماريا تفسير القران ليس كتفسيركم للكتاب المقدس ويشترط للمفسر عندنا ان يكون حاصلا على 13 علم منهم اللغه العربيه اللى انتى متعرفيهاش طيب اقولك انا ازاى تفسريه وانتى مش عارفه لغته



وهو انت متخيل ان المفسرين عندنا اى واحد يطلع بفسر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> نفسى اقولك نعم بس يخسارة انتىمش تعرفى حتى تفسرى جمله عربيه اقولك ازاى فسرى القران المعجز فى لغته انا خايف على حضرتك؟؟؟ظ



كهيعص لغه عربيه مفهومه ورائعه

مبروك عليك لغتك المفهومه



> الحقيه يازميله ماريا انا مطلبتش تطبيق اللغه العربيه على الكتب المقدس دى تبقى مصيبه بس الزميل الفاضل قالى اسئل طفل عن اداة الاستفهام لماذا ان هيا ممكن تيجى للنفى كل اللى انا قولته اه



يظهر انى بتكلم هندى  اقرا ما علقت عليه فى المداخله السابقه



> لما اخد دينى من السيدة عائشه اللى تعرف النبى كويس وجلست معاه اكبر فترة يعنى مصدر موثوق منه



ممتاز خد دينك من ناقصه عقل ودين

دا شئ يرجعلك



> لكن لما اخد دينى من مجامعومن القدوة ومن ناس لم يلقوا المسيح قط ومن اسفار كتبتهم مجهولين وانا مستعد ادلل بكلامى بس هنفتح ان شاء الله حورات كتير تعتقد بقه ده يبقى ايه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   كلامك  فى نظرى  هو  كلام مسلم حقيقى

ممكن تقولى  ما المشكله لو كتب شخص شئ فى الكتاب المقدس ولم يرى المسيح انا لااعترف بأن  بكلامك صح ولكنى اتجاوز النقطه واعتبر ان كلامك من الممكن ان بكون صحيح ممكن تقولى ما ستكون المشكله




> اتمنى ان محدش يزعل من اسلوبى ده بس الفاضله ماريا زعلتنى اووى لما طلعت لسانهاوكده عيب
> ياريت يكون بنا حوار فى جو يسوده الاحترام والحب اللى عهدتها فى المسحين وشكرا لكم وبعتذر لو اخطات فى حق شخص منكم



لا تخف نحن لا يوجد عندنا عين بعين وسن بسن  لا احنا عندنا احبوا اعدائكم


بس غريبه كل المداخله السابقه والتفاسير  لم تعلق عليها تفتكر ليه ممكن تكون نسيت


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله. الحقيقه انا بكون سعيد لما بتكلم مع حضراتكموسعيد اكتر ان تدخل معانا فى الحوار الاخ الفاضل
اشمعنى وبحيه على اسلوبه الرائع فى الرد اللى يتسم بالعقل والمنطق وده شيى جميل
بالنسبه لموضوع خروج اداة الاستفهام من معناها الحقيقى الى المعنى المجازى ارجوا من حضرتك طلب صغير معتدقتش انك هترفضه انك تبحث بس امتى تخرج اداة الاستفهام من معنى حقيقى الى معنى مجازى
وقيسها على المثال اللى امامنا بدون تعصب ولكن اجعل اللغه العربيه تحكم فقط وهتعرف الحق فين ان شاء الله.
مقولة جميله جدا حضرتك قولتها ان لو اراد ان ينفى الصلاح عن نفسه لاستخدم اللفظ الصريح وهو لا تدعونى صالحااعتقد ان حضرتك كده عملت مشكله لان فى استدلال حضرتك على الوهيه المسيح لا يوجد فى كتابك  نص صريح يقول فيه انا الله اواعبدونى  طب ليه بتطالب بنص صريح مع ان صلب عقيدتك ليس مبنى على نص صريح ويبقى كده المسلمين عندهم حق لما يزنوا على دما غكم ويقولوا فين انا الله او اعبدونى واعتقد انت عارف المسلمين؟؟ظ
. بالنسبه لكلامك عن التفسير والقواعد التى ذكرتها انا متفق معاك فى كلامكوفى القواعد اللى تفضلت بذكرها
اخر نقطه عن اطاله الحديث او تشتيته فصدقنى انى والله لااريد ذللكاولا لانى عايز اختم القران قبل رمضان
وثانيا ان مجال بحثى هو حول الوهيه المسيح ونصوص الداله عليه ولا اريد ان اخرج عن هذا الموضوع
متشكر جدا اخى الفاضل اشمعنىولو الحديث بنا يطول هكون سعيد انى اتكلم مع شخصيه محترمه زى حضرتك..وشكرا للك


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> مقولة جميله جدا حضرتك قولتها ان لو اراد ان ينفى الصلاح عن نفسه لاستخدم اللفظ الصريح وهو لا تدعونى صالحااعتقد ان حضرتك كده عملت مشكله لان فى استدلال حضرتك على الوهيه المسيح لا يوجد فى كتابك نص صريح يقول فيه انا الله اواعبدونى طب ليه بتطالب بنص صريح مع ان صلب عقيدتك ليس مبنى على نص صريح ويبقى كده المسلمين عندهم حق لما يزنوا على دما غكم ويقولوا فين انا الله او اعبدونى واعتقد انت عارف المسلمين؟؟



ههههه  ياخى من قال لك ان المسلمين يسالون هذا السؤال لكى يعرفوا الحق هما يسالوا السؤال هذا فقط لانهم يظنوا انهم يستطيعوا ان  يعجزونا واكن هيهات 
اين قال المسيح انا الله فاعبدونى سؤال غبى ينبع من شخص لا يفكر وانا لاا شتم ولكى اصف 

هل لو كان المسيح قال انا الله ولم يفعل افعال الله هل كنت ستعبده هذا السؤال لك ؟

هل لو كان المسيح فعل افعال الله ولم يقل انا الله هل كنت ستعبده؟

على العموم دعنى ارد عليك هل قال المسيح انا الله  نعم قالها قالها قالها قالها

هل تريد النص ام لا 

33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها. 

7 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد.أفرأيت ابراهيم. 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن

هل حضرتك تعرف لغه عبريه ويونانيه اظن لا لاتعرف ولكن لامشكله 

المسيح قال قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن
يوحنااصحاح 8 عدد 58

إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي



I am: That our Lord by this expression asserted his divinity and eternal existence, as the great I AM, appears evident from the use of the present tense, instead of the past tense, from its being in answer to the Jews, who enquired whether he had seen Abraham, and from its being thus understood by the multitude, who were exasperated at it to such a degree that they took up stones to stone him

ترجمه ::  ربنا بهذه العبارة الخالدة, وأكدت له الﻻهوت الوجود الكبير كما انا, يبدو جليا من خلال استخدام صيغة الحاضر, عوضا عن صيغة الماضي, من كونها في الرد على اليهود الذين استفسروا اذا كانت لديه رؤية ابراهيم من كونه وهكذا يفهم من هذا الكم الهائل الذي يشعروا به ولذلك اخذوا الجاره لكى يرجموه

treasurey of ***ibtual knolwedge

Before Abraham was, I am - The following is a literal translation of Calmet’s note on this passage: - “I am from all eternity. I have existed before all ages.

adams clarck commentries on the bible 

Joh 8:58 Before Abraham was I AM - Even from everlasting to everlasting. This is a direct 
Joh 8:58 

Verily, verily - This is an expression used only in John. It is a strong affirmation denoting particularly the great importance of what was about to be affirmed. See the notes at Joh_3:5.
Before Abraham was - Before Abraham lived.
I am - The expression I am, though in the present tense, is clearly designed to refer to a past time. Thus, in Psa_90:2, “From everlasting to everlasting thou art God.” Applied to God, it denotes continued existence without respect to time, so far as he is concerned. We divide time into the past, the present, and the future. The expression, applied to God, denotes that he does not measure his existence in this manner, but that the word by which we express the present denotes his continued and unchanging existence. Hence, he assumes it as his name, “I AM,” and “I AM that I AM,” Exo_3:14. Compare Isa_44:6; Isa_47:8. 


εἶπεν αὐτοῖς Ἰησοῦς, 
Ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, 
πρὶν Ἀβραὰμ γενέσθαι 
ἐγὼ εἰμί.​
Jesus said to them, 
"Truly, truly, I say to you, 
before Abraham was, 
I am."​
ειπεν  verb - second aorist active indicative - third person singular 
epo  ep'-o:  to speak or say (by word or writing) -- answer, bid, bring word, call, command, grant, say (on), speak, tell. 

αυτοις  personal pronoun - dative plural masculine
autos  ow-tos':  the reflexive pronoun self, used of the third person , and (with the proper personal pronoun) of the other persons

ο  definite article - nominative singular masculine
ho  ho:  the definite article; the (sometimes to be supplied, at others omitted, in English idiom) -- the, this, that, one, he, she, it, etc.


ιησους  noun - nominative singular masculine
Iesous  ee-ay-sooce':  Jesus (i.e. Jehoshua), the name of our Lord and two (three) other Israelites -- Jesus.


αμην  hebrew transliterated word
amen  am-ane':  firm, i.e. (figuratively) trustworthy; adverbially, surely (often as interjection, so be it) -- amen, verily.


αμην  hebrew transliterated word
amen  am-ane':  firm, i.e. (figuratively) trustworthy; adverbially, surely (often as interjection, so be it) -- amen, verily.

λεγω  verb - present active indicative - first person singular 
lego  leg'-o:  ask, bid, boast, call, de***ibe, give out, name, put forth, say(-ing, on), shew, speak, tell, utter.

υμιν  personal pronoun - second person dative plural
humin  hoo-min':  to (with or by) you -- ye, you, your(-selves).

πριν  adverb
prin  prin:  prior, sooner -- before (that), ere.

αβρααμ  proper noun
Abraam  ab-rah-am':  Abraham, the Hebrew patriarch -- Abraham.

γενεσθαι  verb - second aorist middle deponent middle or passive deponent
ginomai  ghin'-om-ahee:  to cause to be (gen-erate), i.e. (reflexively) to become (come into being), used with great latitude (literal, figurative, intensive, etc.)

εγω  personal pronoun - first person nominative singular
ego  eg-o':  I, me. 

ειμι  verb - present indicative - first person singular 
eimi  i-mee':  a prolonged form of a primary and defective verb; I exist (used only when emphatic) -- am, have been, it is I, was

People's New Testament

8:58 Before Abraham was, I am. A solemn and official declaration, preceded by Verily, verily (see PNT Joh 3:3 ). The utterance is a remarkable one. It does not merely assert that he was before Abraham, but before Abraham was, I AM. It identifies with the I AM of the Old Testament. Divinity has no past tense, no future tense, but always the present.

Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary

58. Before Abraham was, I am-The words rendered "was" and "am" are quite different. The one clause means, "Abraham was brought into being"; the other, "I exist." The statement therefore is not that Christ came into existence before Abraham did (as Arians affirm is the meaning), but that He never came into being at all, but existed before Abraham had a being; in other words, existed before creation, or eternally (as Joh 1:1). In that sense the Jews plainly understood Him, since "then took they up stones to cast at Him," just as they had before done when they saw that He made Himself equal with God (Joh 5:18).

الان دعنى اسالك سؤال  بما انك من المسلمين الذين يسالون اين قال ومتى قال  وهذا الكلام الفارغ

اين قال بل حرف الهك فى القران انا الله الاله الاسلام اله ازلى

اريدها بلحرف

اين قال الهك فى القران انا اله المحبه؟؟

اريدها بل حرف


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

على فكرة اسلوبك فى الحوار جميل اوى اخى كروس يعنى بتخلينى اضحك وده شيى جميل من حضرتك
ثانيا انت عمرك ما هتنصر بالرعب مسيرة شهر لانك ببساطه مش محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
انتى بتعرف تقرا كهيعص   صح اتحدى حضرتك انكم تكونا عرفتم تقراهوها صح الا لما سمعتوها من لسان مسلم عشان الاب زكريا بطرس يعرف ان القران بيوخذ بالسماع من رسول الله التواتر وكده يبقى كلامه عن تحريف القران ولا حاجه ياريت لو عايز تعرف معناها ارجع لتفاسير الشيخ الشعراوى وهتسمع كلام جميل لو مش عايز انت وراحتك. 
لو حضرتك بصيت فوق بس هتلاقى انى قلت انى باخذ دينى من كتاب الله ومن رسوله ولما تكون السيدة عائشه رضى الله عنها تنقل لينا العلم وناخذه منها شوفت بقه الاسلام بيكرم المراة ازاى بالله عليك هات ليا دين يعمل كده  .وكمان انت فهمت ناقصات عقل ودين غلط انت كده نقضت نفسك ايه 
انت مش شايف انها مشكله لما واحد يكتب فى انجيل اللى بتقول كتاب حياة وميكنش شاف اللى قال الكلام ده مهياش مشكله.امال المسلمين وجعين دماغنا وانا فى الازهر بعلم فى الحديث اسمه الجرح والتعديل عشان يدرسوا حاله كل راوى من حيث الحفظ ودرجه الايمان وخلافه ليه.ايهده كل ده عشان تتاكد من صحه حديث واحد مع ان الحديث مصدر ثانى فى التشريع.هيا الناس دى فاضيه كده
 وحنا عندنا ولا تجالدلوا اهل الكتاب الا بالتى هى احسن الا اللذين ظلموا منهم
وعندنا ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمه والموعظه الحسنه وجادلهم بالتى هى احسن
والحبيب محمد يقول لان يهدى الله بك رجلا الى الجنه خير لك من الدنيا وما فيها
متخفش اخى كروس الفكر واحد فى النقطه دى
ومتخفشى برده لانى ان شاء الله مش بنسى وقرات التفاسير دى كلها بس فى تفاسيرك قولت ان الشاب فى الاخر المسيح اعلمه انه الرب يعنى الشاب عرف انه الله صح يتراى لو ده صحيح وانا او انت كنا مكان الشاب ده وعرفنا ان ده هو الله لوكان فهم كده كان سجد له على طول والشاب للاسف لم يفعل ذلك مع انه عندما اتى كان حريصا على الصلاح ليحصل على الحياة الابديه .طب سوال بسيط واناماسك الكتاب المقدس فى يدى ياترى الشاب عمل ايه وليه لم يسجدمع انه ادرك الحقيقه
متشكر جدا اخى كروس وصدقنى انا بحب حديثك وتعقيباتك جدا .وشكرا ثانى مرة


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

حظك وحش ياخى الفاضل كروس انك بتكلم مع واحد حافظ للقران وهو فى الابتدائى وكمان فى هندسه الازهر يعنى ازهرى انتظر منى انا هفتح الصحف بس عشان اكتب رقم الايه اص تقول انى بالف كلام وبس


----------



## Eva Maria (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى:


> اولا انا برحب بحضراتكم ومتشكر على الرد وكان نفسى من الفاضله ماريا ان هيا مطلعش لسانها عشان كده وحش
> ثانيا بالنسبه لنقطه اسئلوا اهل الذكر من ضيق فهم الاستاذ ان فهم ان اهل الذكر هما علماء الدين فقط


قلة ادبك لن أرد عليها لأن ألمشرفين سيكون لهم تصرف فيها قريبا !!!!  مع العلم أنني لم أتهجم عليك أبدا بل ودعوتك بالزميل العزيز !!! 



> الحقيه يازميله ماريا انا مطلبتش تطبيق اللغه العربيه على الكتب المقدس دى تبقى مصيبه




تقول لا تريد تطبيق أحكام اللغه العربيه , ثم تقول في موضوع  آخر :


> وقيسها على المثال اللى امامنا بدون تعصب ولكن اجعل اللغه العربيه تحكم فقط وهتعرف الحق فين ان شاء الله.


لا تعليق على هذا التناقض العجيب 

ومرة أخرى يا زميل , ما دخل البلاغه العربيه بتفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس ؟ 



> الاخت الفاضله ماريا تفسير القران ليس كتفسيركم للكتاب المقدس ويشترط للمفسر عندنا ان يكون حاصلا على 13 علم منهم اللغه العربيه اللى انتى متعرفيهاش طيب اقولك انا ازاى تفسريه وانتى مش عارفه لغته


 

وكيف تفسر انت الكتاب المقدس بينما لا تدرك ترجماته ولا تعرف شيئا عن علوم الكتاب المقدس ؟ 
يعني وأنت مخول لتفسير الكتاب المقدس ؟ ما هي علومك في المسيحيه التي تخولك لتفسير الكتاب المقدس على هواك ؟؟؟ 
مفسري الكتاب  المقدس علماء لاهوت ولهم علومهم الكثيره والعديده, ولهم مراتبهم الدينيه المشرفه, ولن نسمح لمسلم ( يكتب باللغه العاميه )  أن يحاول التقليل من شأنها.


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ث





> انيا انت عمرك ما هتنصر بالرعب مسيرة شهر لانك ببساطه مش محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
> انتى بتعرف تقرا كهيعص صح اتحدى حضرتك انكم تكونا عرفتم تقراهوها صح الا لما سمعتوها من لسان مسلم عشان الاب زكريا بطرس يعرف ان القران بيوخذ بالسماع من رسول الله التواتر وكده يبقى كلامه عن تحريفلو عايز تعرف معناها ارجع لتفاسير الشيخ الشعراوى وهتسمع كلام جميل لو مش عايز انت وراحتك.  القران ولا حاجه ياريت



الحقيقه انا مش ارهابى علشان ابقى نصرت بل رعب وشكرا لاعترافك مين الارهابى

كهيعينصاد  مش دى بردوا قرايتها 

تفاسير مين نين الشيخ الشعرواى دا جنب المفسرين الاربعه ابن كثير والطبر والقرطبى والجلالين




> على فكرة اسلوبك فى الحوار جميل اوى اخى كروس يعنى بتخلينى اضحك وده شيى جميل من حضرتك



ههههههه انا عارف انت بتضحك ليه اكيد مصدوم انت جاى وفاكر هترمى شبها على الكتاب المقدس هنعد نعيط ومنعرفش نفحمك  ونقول الشهادتين ونشرك بل الله فى الاسلام ههههههههههههههههههه

والواضح ان حضرتك معرفتش تناقشنى فى كلامى ودا كفايه ليا وللقارئ انك مش عارف ترد 
وحياتك لما تضحك تانى ابقى استعمل يسجنال 2  ههههههه 



> لو حضرتك بصيت فوق بس هتلاقى انى قلت انى باخذ دينى من كتاب الله ومن رسوله ولما تكون السيدة عائشه رضى الله عنها تنقل لينا العلم وناخذه منها شوفت بقه الاسلام بيكرم المراة ازاى بالله عليك هات ليا دين يعمل كده .وكمان انت فهمت ناقصات عقل ودين غلط انت كده نقضت نفسك ايه



ههههههههههههههههه خذوا نصف دينكم من هذه الحميراء والنساء ناقصات عقل لانهم ينسون بسرعه وناقصات دين لانهم لا يصلون فى فتره الحيض




> الاسلام كرم المراءه



يعنى اعترف بانك محظوظ لان القسم هنا مسيحيات لكن لو كانت اسلاميا كنت ستصدم فعلن بمكانه المراءه الجميله فى الاسلام 

كتاب النكاح :باب في مداراة الرجل أهلة 

أَخْبَرَنَا خَالِدُ بْنُ مَخْلَدٍ حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكٌ عَنْ أَبِي الزِّنَادِ عَنْ الْأَعْرَجِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ .. إِنَّمَا الْمَرْأَةُ كَالضِّلَعِ إِنْ تُقِمْهَا تَكْسِرْهَا وَإِنْ تَسْتَمْتِعْ تَسْتَمْتِعْ وَفِيهَا عِوَجٌ .

راجع صحيح البخاري حديث : 3084 , 4787 , 5559 , صحيح مسلم حدبث : 2669 , 2670 , 2671, مسند أحمد حديث : 9159 , 9419 , 10044 , 10436 .



> لن اتطرق فى الاسلاميات كتير
> وحنا عندنا ولا تجالدلوا اهل الكتاب الا بالتى هى احسن الا اللذين ظلموا منهم
> وعندنا ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمه والموعظه الحسنه وجادلهم بالتى هى احسن
> والحبيب محمد يقول لان يهدى الله بك رجلا الى الجنه خير لك من الدنيا وما فيها
> متخفش اخى كروس الفكر واحد فى النقطه دى



فعلن حضرتك لذيذ ممكن تبقى تقرا الدر المنثور  تفسير التوبه 29  هتضحك اكتر على سماحه الاسلام العظيم




> ومتخفشى برده لانى ان شاء الله مش بنسى وقرات التفاسير دى كلها بس فى تفاسيرك قولت ان الشاب فى الاخر المسيح اعلمه انه الرب يعنى الشاب عرف انه الله صح يتراى لو ده صحيح وانا او انت كنا مكان الشاب ده وعرفنا ان ده هو الله لوكان فهم كده كان سجد له على طول والشاب للاسف لم يفعل ذلك مع انه عندما اتى كان حريصا على الصلاح ليحصل على الحياة الابديه .طب سوال بسيط واناماسك الكتاب المقدس فى يدى ياترى الشاب عمل ايه وليه لم يسجدمع انه ادرك الحقيقه
> متشكر جدا اخى كروس وصدقنى انا بحب حديثك وتعقيباتك جدا .وشكرا ثانى مرة



هههههههههههه سبنى اضحك شويه بقى اشمعنا انت  

عارف انا لو قلت لا تعليق وسبت الحكم للقارئ  يكفينى لانك اثبت انك حتى لم تقرا مداخلتى 

ولكن دعنى اقولك على بعض الاشخاص الذين سجدوا والمسيح  قبل منهم سجودهم



ولما نزل من الجبل تبعته جموع كثيرة.2 واذا ابرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد ان اردت تقدر ان تطهرني. 3 فمدّ يسوع يده ولمسه قائلا أريد فاطهر.وللوقت طهر برصه. 4 فقال له يسوع انظر ان لا تقول لأحد.بل اذهب أر نفسك للكاهن وقدم القربان الذي امر به موسى شهادة لهم

31 ففي الحال مدّ يسوع يده وامسك به وقال له يا قليل الايمان لماذا شككت. 32 ولما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح.33 والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة انت ابن الله

23 فلم يجبها بكلمة.فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا اليه قائلين اصرفها لانها تصيح وراءنا. 24 فاجاب وقال لم أرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة.25 فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي


   20 حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئا. 21 فقال لها ماذا تريدين.قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك

0 واخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا.ورفع يديه وباركهم. 51 وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم وأصعد الى السماء.52 فسجدوا له ورجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم. 53 وكانوا كل حين في الهيكل يسبّحون ويباركون الله آمين

فى تانى كتير لو عايز

اما عن لماذا هذا الشخص بل ذات لم يسجد فا قراء مداخلتى وانت ستعرف لماذا هو اتى ليسال اصلن وهل هو كان مؤمن بل مسيح


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> حظك وحش ياخى الفاضل كروس انك بتكلم مع واحد حافظ للقران وهو فى الابتدائى وكمان فى هندسه الازهر يعنى ازهرى انتظر منى انا هفتح الصحف بس عشان اكتب رقم الايه اص تقول انى بالف كلام وبس





 وانت وقعت فى واحد غلبان ولكن بمعونه الرب استطيع الرد عليك فى الاسلاميات والمسيحيات 

انا اكتر واحد غلبان فى المنتدى دا واقل واحد علما  

اهلا بيك ومرحب بيك


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب كروس ممكن تهدى شويه من العصبيه دى عشان الناس مش تحس اننا بنتخانق  
نقطه الوصف اللى تفضلت بيه انه سول غبى وشخص لايفكر  مش هقول ليك غير اللهم انى صائم
بالنسبه لموضوع الوهيه المسيح دهموضوع هنتكلم فيه ان شاء الله بعدين وهاخد كل دليل حضرتك تقول عليه ونقاشه بلاش تشتيت الحوار زى ما قال الاخ اشمعنى
 الحقيقه مش عارف موضوع الكلام الغريب اللى انت كتبه دهمبلاش القص واللزق ده الناس هنا بتزعل وبعدين ان بتخوفنى بكتر الكلام ده هههههههه اضحك شويه كروس
نرد بقه على حضرتك وياريت لو كل واحد سمعنا وعنده مصحف يطلعه عشان محدش يقول انى كداب
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم<اننى انا الله لا اله الا انا فاعبدنى واقم الصلاة لذكرى>سورة طه ايه 14
الايه دى فيها انا والله واله  واعبدونى اللى مش لقينها عندكم
نجيبهم متفريقن احسن قوله تعالى<هو الله الذى لا اله الا هوعالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم>سورة الحشر ايه 22
قوله تعالى<الله لا اله الا هوالحى القيوم....>سورة البقرة ايه 255
والله انا من كتر الايات اللى حفظها مش عارف اكتب ايه بس هكتفى بكده بالنسبه ل انا والله واله
تعالى معايا ل الاسلام
قوله تعالى <ومن يبتغ غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو فى الاخرة من الخاسرين>سورة ال عمران ايه85
ياريت تفهموا خطورة الايه دى بقلبكم؟؟؟؟
النقطه الاخيرة وهى ازلى
قوله تعالى<هو الاول والاخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيى عليم>سورة الحديد ايه 3
اعتقد ان الايه دى فاقت بكثير معنى ازلى
بالنسبه لموضوع اله محبه فايه رايك نفتح موضوع جديد عن اله الاسلام هل هو اله محبه ام  غير ذلك 
وهرد عليك بالنسبه لسوالكان الله فى الاسلام فاق حدود المحبه بمراحل كثيرة حتى ان وصف المحبه ان قيل فانه لايعطى حق العلاقه بين الله والمسلمين  دليلك ايه فى الكلام ده خد عندك
1 اسماء الله الحسنى اللى تعرفهم كويس عد معايا الرحمن الرحيم السلام الروف الغفار  الودود الكريم  ... 
كنت عايز بس اوضح حاجه على اسم الودود بس لو تسئل واحد له دقه فى الفاظ اللغه العربيه وتقول له ايهما افضل فى التعبير المحبه ام الودود ومستنى اجابتك؟؟؟؟
تعالى بقه لكتاب الله ايات قران كثيرة ساذكرها ان وافق الاخ كروس على فتح الحوار الذى طلبته منه ولكن ساذكر ايه واحدة وياريت تفتح قلبك معايا  يقول تعالى <قل ياعبادى الذين اسرفوا على انفسهم لاتقنطوا من رحمه الله ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا انه هو الغفور الرحيم>سورة الزمر ايه 53
وخد عندك ادله كثيرة من الاحاديث القديسه ولكن سنوجلها الى ان يتم فتح موضوع الذى طلبته 
وشكرا اخى كروس. نسيت حاجه كلمه اريدها بالحرف فكرتنى بواحد مسلم قال انا عايز ا شوف انا الله  او اعبدونى فى الكتاب المقدس بالحرف يعم افهم يقولك لا بالحرف يعم فى كام دليل اهو يقولك لا بالحرف يعم  يقولك لا بالحرف هتقول ايه مسلم بقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله.اول حاجه احب اتاسف للاخت الفاضله ماريا لو اخطات فى حقها وانا حضرتك مش قليل الادب
 وانا اتحورت مع ناس كتير هنا ولقيت منهم ترحيب وقدرة على المحاورةواسلوب راقى فمنعا للمشاكل بينك وبينك يازميلتى العزيزة انا مش هرد عليكى مع ان الرد جاهز. وشكرا
يعنى حضرتك بتستخدم نفس الاسلوب فى المحاورة وهو التهكم ولما اجى اعمل كده يبقى عيب مع انى مش قلت لفظ جارح زى حضرتك.وانا ارحب بيك اكتر فى قسم اسلاميات لنفهمك ما هو الاسلام وحقيقته
وشكرا


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> اخى الحبيب كروس ممكن تهدى شويه من العصبيه دى عشان الناس مش تحس اننا بنتخانق
> نقطه الوصف اللى تفضلت بيه انه سول غبى وشخص لايفكر مش هقول ليك غير اللهم انى صائم
> بالنسبه لموضوع الوهيه المسيح دهموضوع هنتكلم فيه ان شاء الله بعدين وهاخد كل دليل حضرتك تقول عليه ونقاشه بلاش تشتيت الحوار زى ما قال الاخ اشمعنى



انا متعصب ههههههههههههه  دا بس بيتهيألك معلش اصلك صايم



> بالنسبه لموضوع الوهيه المسيح دهموضوع هنتكلم فيه ان شاء الله بعدين وهاخد كل دليل حضرتك تقول عليه ونقاشه بلاش تشتيت الحوار زى ما قال الاخ اشمعنى



انت ذكرت الموضوع وانا ارد فقط 




> الحقيقه مش عارف موضوع الكلام الغريب اللى انت كتبه دهمبلاش القص واللزق ده الناس هنا بتزعل وبعدين ان بتخوفنى بكتر الكلام ده هههههههه اضحك شويه كروس



قص ولزق انت متخيل ان فى حد كاتب الكلام دا كله  وبيقص ويلزق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا دا بس اسقاط




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم<اننى انا الله لا اله الا انا فاعبدنى واقم الصلاة لذكرى>سورة طه ايه 14
> الايه دى فيها انا والله واله واعبدونى اللى مش لقينها عندكم



معلش يظهر حضرتك متوتر فمش عارف تركز انا قولت هاتلى نص حرفى يقول فيه الهك انا الله ازلى

اريد هذا النص  ورينى بقه يا حلو هههههههههههههههههه معلش  عارف ان دا سؤال غبى ولكنى اسقيك من نفس الطريقه التى تتعامل بها معى  



> قوله تعالى<الله لا اله الا هوالحى القيوم....>سورة البقرة ايه 255



لسا مجبتش النص 




> النقطه الاخيرة وهى ازلى
> قوله تعالى<هو الاول والاخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيى عليم>سورة الحديد ايه 3



اريد النص واضح انا لااتحدث الهنديه ههههههههههههههه اين قال الهك فى القران انا الله الازلى



> بالنسبه لموضوع اله محبه فايه رايك نفتح موضوع جديد عن اله الاسلام هل هو اله محبه ام غير ذلك
> وهرد عليك بالنسبه لسوالكان الله فى الاسلام فاق حدود المحبه بمراحل كثيرة حتى ان وصف المحبه ان قيل فانه لايعطى حق العلاقه بين الله والمسلمين دليلك ايه فى الكلام ده خد عندك
> 1 اسماء الله الحسنى اللى تعرفهم كويس عد معايا الرحمن الرحيم السلام الروف الغفار الودود الكريم ...



اريد نص الهك يقول فيه انا اله المحبه لو لم تاتنى بهذا النص هتبقى فى مازق



> نسيت حاجه كلمه اريدها بالحرف فكرتنى بواحد مسلم قال انا عايز ا شوف انا الله او اعبدونى فى الكتاب المقدس بالحرف يعم افهم يقولك لا بالحرف يعم فى كام دليل اهو يقولك لا بالحرف يعم يقولك لا بالحرف هتقول ايه مسلم بقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههههه الكلام دا تقولوا لنفسك انا بس حبيت ازنقك وانت صعبام عليا وكلامك دا دليل على انك فى مازق


----------



## اشمعنى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*الفاضل موسي المصري والاخوة الاعزاء  تحية طيبة  
بداية اشكرك على ثناءك على مداخلتى الماضية والتى لا اعتقد اننى استحق هذا الثناء  
ثانيا  اود ان اسجل نقطة اعتراض على عبارة وردت بمداخلتك بقولك موجها حديثك لى  



			وهتعرف الحق فين ان شاء الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ولى رجاء الا تتكرر لأنها تنطوى على مصادرة على الرأى الاخر لمناقشك وعلى حقه فى الاختلاف معك فى الرأى 
وذلك بأفتراض ان الحق فى جانبك
وينبغى فى المناقشات ومن منطلق الاحتفاظ بسموها  الالتزام بمقولة الامام مالك والتى تعد دستور المناقشات  والتى مؤداها 
رأيي صواب يحتمل الخطأ  ورأيك خطأ يحتمل الصواب  
ولندع الفيصل  للحجج والادلة والبراهين 
والاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود اى قضية  حتى ولو كان هذا الرأي المختلفين  بصدده مرتبط بالعقيدة 
ثالثا  بخصوص مقولة سيادتك 



			بس امتى تخرج اداة الاستفهام من معنى حقيقى الى معنى مجازى
وقيسها على المثال اللى امامنا بدون تعصب ولكن اجعل اللغه العربيه تحكم فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مع احترامى لسيادتك  اسمح لى ان اعيد ذكر نقطة وردت فى مداخلتى بعد شرح ذكرته بقولى 
 ان تفسير الكتاب المقدس لايخضع لعلم البلاغة فى اللغة العربية لأنه قد يتعارض ذلك مع عالمية الكتاب المقدس او مع قواعد لغاته الاصلية
وهو ما تم ذكره من الاخوة الافاضل قبل وبعد مداخلتى
اما بخصوص قول سيادتك 



			مقولة جميله جدا حضرتك قولتها ان لو اراد ان ينفى الصلاح عن نفسه لاستخدم اللفظ الصريح وهو لا تدعونى صالحااعتقد ان حضرتك كده عملت مشكله لان فى استدلال حضرتك على الوهيه المسيح لا يوجد فى كتابك نص صريح يقول فيه انا الله اواعبدونى طب ليه بتطالب بنص صريح مع ان صلب عقيدتك ليس مبنى على نص صريح ويبقى كده المسلمين عندهم حق لما يزنوا على دما غكم ويقولوا فين انا الله او اعبدونى واعتقد انت عارف المسلمين؟؟ظ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عفوا اخى الفاضل  
ان احد اكثر الاسباب شيوعا فى اطالة المواضيع حتى تتجاوز عدد المداخلات فى مناقشة الموضوع الواحد عدة مئات من المداخلات  هو الانتقال من صلب الموضوع الى تفريعات لا توجد علاقة  لها او ارتباط مباشر بالموضوع الاساسي
وحتى لا تفهم قولى هذا على انه اساءة ظن 
يحدث هذا التفريع بقصد  ويحدث ايضا احيانا عفوا اى بدون قصد
وحسبما اعتقد ان الموضوع المطروح  مفتوح اساسا لبحث صلاح السيد المسيح وهو ما تم الرد عليه  
وعليه فأن الانتقال من هذه القضية الرئيسية الى قضية اخرى وهى قضية الوهية السيد المسيح حتى وان كانت جوهرية يعد تفريع ليس له مقتضى او مبرر 
وكاستجابة منى بالدخول فى هذا التفريع والذى يعد خروجا منى عن الموضوع الاساسي
 واعلن انه من حق الادارة الابقاء او حذف ما اقول فى هذا الصدد والذى لا انوى الاستمرار فيه فى هذا الموضوع
و من الممكن ان اوضح لسيادتك ما هو  السبب فى طرح هذا التساؤل ذو الصبغة الاسلامية  اساسا
فالسبب الرئيسي فى هذا الطرح  ان المسلم مؤمن بما يسمى الميزان الموجود فى القران 
وعليه يأخذ القران مقياسا للأمور ويسقط المنظور الاسلامى على كافة الامور معتقدا انه  هكذا ينبغى ان تكون الامور
وبما ان  الله فى القران قال < انا الله فأعبدونى >  فعليه ينبغى على الله ان يتحدث ويقول فى اى موضع انا الله فأعبدونى 
والمسلم فى هذا الطرح والاستنتاج يتغاضى عن بعض الامور الهامة  فى هذا الصدد 
اولا  انه حصر الالوهية فى القول فقط  وتغاضي عن حقيقة عقلية مؤداها ان القول وحده لا يكفى لأثبات هذا الادعاء كما فعل العديد من مدعى الالوهية
وان هناك العديد من نزلاء مستشفيات المجانين  يدعون الالوهية او النبوة  وقولهم هذا لا يعد دليل صدق بقدر ما يعد  ادعاء بحاجة الى دليل يوثقه ويؤكده ويثبته
ثانيا ان طارح هذا الشرط يتغاضي مع الحقيقة التى مؤداها  ان وجود الاله الحى خالق الكون ازلى وسابق على ظهور القران بواسطة رسول الاسلام منذ ما يقرب من 1400 عام
وان هذا الاله خالق الكون سبق له ارسال العديد من الانبياء والرسل وكلفهم بأبلاغ رسائله الى بشر والتى كان منها بعض الاوامر والنواهى
وان هذا الاله خالق الكون سبق له استخدام صيغ معينة فى التعبير  والتخاطب يفهم منها من يسمعها من الذين وجهت لهم هذه الرسالة ان المتحدث هو الاله خالق الكون
وهذه الصيغ ليس من بينها انا الله فأعبدونى 
لأن الله لم يأمر الانسان بعبادته ولم يجبر الانسان على عبادته لأنه ليس بحاجة لهذه العبادة 
بل ان الانسان الذى يعبد الله يعبده لأنه  هو الذى بحاجة لعبادة هذا الاله خالقه
وهذه الصيغ التى استخدمها الاله خالق الكون والتى كان يعرف منها ان المتحدث هو الاله الحى لم يكن يجرؤ احد على استخدامها لأن معناها معروف 
وهذه الصيغ ايضا قد استخدمها السيد المسيح فى العديد من المواضع وفهم اليهود ما يعنيه 
و دليل فهم اليهود ذلك هو محاولتهم رجمه اكثر من مرة  بل ان صلبه كان لهذا السبب
اضف ال ذلك العديد من العبارات التى قالها السيد المسيح والتى يفهم منها انه ازلى
ثالثا ان بحث قضية الالوهية  له ثلاثة محاور ينبغى ان يتم بحثهم ولا يكتفى بمحور دون الاخر
وهذه المحاور الثلاثة هى 
1 - المحور الاول هو المسمى
 فالسيد المسيح لم يكن اسمه المسيح بل يسوع
اما كلمة المسيح  < معرفة بأل > والتى تعنى < المسيا المنتظر > فهو لقب  او دور 
و هى محور الكتاب المقدس كله
وعلى الرغم من ورود هذه الكلمة فى القران ايضا الا ان الاخوة المسمين لا يعلمون ماذا تعنى على وجه اليقين 
والسبب الرئيسي فى عدم معرفتهم ماذا تعنى هو عدم معرفتهم بما هى الاختلافات بين العقيدتين اليهودية والمسيحية وخصوصا فى هذا الصدد فألى الان لا يزال اليهود ينتظرون مجئ المسيح <المسيا المنتظر >
2 - المحور الثانى هو القول وقد سبق معالجته ف بداية مداخلتى هذه
3 - المحور الثالث هو الفعل   وهو عبارة عن الافعال التى قام بها السيد المسيح والتى تبرهن أنه المسيح 
وهى افعال لم يفعلها سوى الاله مثل الخلق وغفران الخطايا و اقامة الموتى بأمره واخراج الشياطين
وكل نقطة من هذه النقط بها بحر من التفريعات والشروح فلا تتعجل فى بحثك
 بالنسبه لكلامك عن التفسير والقواعد التى ذكرتها انا متفق معاك فى كلامكوفى القواعد اللى تفضلت بذكرها



			اخر نقطه عن اطاله الحديث او تشتيته فصدقنى انى والله لااريد ذللكاولا لانى عايز اختم القران قبل رمضان
وثانيا ان مجال بحثى هو حول الوهيه المسيح ونصوص الداله عليه ولا اريد ان اخرج عن هذا الموضوع
متشكر جدا اخى الفاضل اشمعنى ولو الحديث بنا يطول هكون سعيد انى اتكلم مع شخصيه محترمه زى حضرتك..وشكرا للك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا سيدى العفو وربنا يوفقك  وكل سنة وانت طيب 
وختاما اعتذر للجميع على  خروجى عن الموضوع ااساسي
وشكرا*


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله شكرا لك اخى العزيز اشمعنى والحق انى اعتذر عن كتابه <هتعرف الحق فين ان شاء الله> 
مع ان ليا تعقيب عن وجهة نظرك عن الاسلام والمسلمين الا انى احترم كلامك . واتمنى ان تكون بيننا حوارات اكثر لانى بحق استفيد منك ومن ارائك . ومتشكر على كل سنه وانت طيب 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله . اخى كروس ماذا تتوقع منى؟؟؟؟ ان انكر ان هوالاول والاخر لاتعنى بانه ازلى 
انا اول ما جيت هنا كنت دائما بلاقى الاخوة بيتهموا المسلمين بانهم لا يعقلون وان عقلهم محمدى وكلام زى كده. لكن بعد ما حضرتك غلطت الغلطه دى متوقع اقول انا ايه
انا جيت للحوار وافاجى ان واحد بيقولى انا عايز بالحرف ولما اقوله هو الاول والاخر يقولى لا دى مش معناها ازلى ياخى بالله عليك من جواك ومن نفسك وخليك صادق مع نفسك كما علمك المسيح انت راضى عن الكلام اللى قولته.انت عارف ان لو مش عايز الحوار كنت خدت النص ده للمسلمين وكنت هتلاقيه متوزع فى العالم كله.
ياريت ياصديقى العزيز كروس تراعى ان الحجه لو ضعيفه مش تقولها لانها بتكون ضدك.وانا عارف ان المسلمين هيفرحوا اوى لما يشوفوا اللى كتبته ده. ياريت نتحوار بالعقل والفكر ومتقفلش مخك زى الناس الوحشين. انا هستاذن للصلاة ونكمل حوارنا مع الناس اللى بحبهم ومنهم صديقى كروس اللى اتمنى انو يقبل صداقتى ونكمل حوارتنا اللى انا بجد اتعلمت منها ومن الاخ اشمعنى وشكرا لكم


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> ياريت ياصديقى العزيز كروس تراعى ان الحجه لو ضعيفه مش تقولها لانها بتكون ضدك.وانا عارف ان المسلمين هيفرحوا اوى لما يشوفوا اللى كتبته ده. ياريت نتحوار بالعقل والفكر ومتقفلش مخك زى الناس الوحشين. انا هستاذن للصلاة ونكمل حوارنا مع الناس اللى بحبهم ومنهم صديقى كروس اللى اتمنى انو يقبل صداقتى ونكمل حوارتنا اللى انا بجد اتعلمت منها ومن الاخ اشمعنى وشكرا لكم



لا يا عزيزى لن يضحكوا بل سيعلموا انهم كانوا يسالون اسئله غبيه مثل اين قال المسيح انا الله  

فانت حكمت على سؤالى بانها مجرد  نقاش غير منطقى وبل فعل هذا كا كنت اريده منك ان تعرف مدى الجهل الذى نراه عندما نرى مسلم يقول اين قال المسيح انا الهله فاعبدونى والاسئله التى على شاكلتها

فانا وصلت الى النقطه التى اريدها ان اجعلك تحكم على هذا النوع من الاسئله بانها اسئله غبيه وغير منطقيه 
وشكرا لك

اما عن تهديدك ليا بان من الممكن ان تاخذ النص وتذهب لتريه فى العالم كله فانا اعطيك التصريح ولكى يروا ايضا بانى مجرد انى بقلد اسئلتهم الغير منطقيه وانت  حمت عليها بذلك فا ياريت يا عزيزى تاخدها وتوريهلم وتوريلهم انك معرفتش تجيب نص حرفى تعرف ليه معرفتش لان السؤال نفسه غير منطقى 

ارجو ان تكون فهمت وجه نظرى


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

فهمت عزيزى اشياء كثيرة. اولا انك اعترفت بصحت اجابتى  ولكن ادعيت الجهل حتى تصل لتلك النقطه وهذا جميل واعترافك بان السوال غير منطقى
ثانيا اتفق معك ان المسلمين يعتمدون فى عقديتهم على النص الصريح الذى لا مراء ولا شك فيه خصوصا ما يتعلق بصلب العقيدة
اخيرا اخى العزيز كروس انا مش باخد نصوص  واروريه للعالم مش من اخلاقى
واشكرك على كلامك وساكتفى بهذا من الحوار حتى لا يصبح جدالا واكيد هنتقابل فى حورات تانيه وهكون سعيد انى اكلمك .وشكرا لك ولكل الاخوة الذين حاورتهم فى هذا الموضوع وان اخطات فى حق شخص فليسامحنى والسلام


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> فهمت عزيزى اشياء كثيرة. اولا انك اعترفت بصحت اجابتى ولكن ادعيت الجهل حتى تصل لتلك النقطه وهذا جميل واعترافك بان السوال غير منطقى



اسف ياعزيزى انا لم اعترف بشئ الا ان سؤالى والاسئله التى على شاكلتها هى اسئله عقيمه وغير منطقيه وهذا ما احبيت انا استخلصه منك  

عندما سالتك هذا السؤال انا كنت اعاملك بنفس الطريقه التى تعاملنى بها وبنفس القياس وانت حكمت انها اسئله غير منطقيه وعقيمه اذن انت حكمت على معظم المسلمين الذى يضحك عليهم وفاكرين ان لايوجد اجابه لهذه الاسئله






> ثانيا اتفق معك ان المسلمين يعتمدون فى عقديتهم على النص الصريح الذى لا مراء ولا شك فيه خصوصا ما يتعلق بصلب العقيدة



لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بنصوص صريحه  ولكن نحن ايضا نعترف بل نصوص الصريحه وافتكر نحن اهل النصوص الصريحه بعيدا عن الفتاوى والتفسيرات المتضاربه



> واشكرك على كلامك وساكتفى بهذا من الحوار حتى لا يصبح جدالا واكيد هنتقابل فى حورات تانيه وهكون سعيد انى اكلمك .وشكرا لك ولكل الاخوة الذين حاورتهم فى هذا الموضوع وان اخطات فى حق شخص فليسامحنى والسلام



اهلا بيك يا عزيزى 

نحن نشتم فنبارك ونغفر لمن اساء الينا


----------



## enass (27 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا اين هو صاحب الموضوع كتب الموضوع 
مع بعض الردود واختفى
الا ان هناك عذرا لديه

اخي " اشمعنى "  كلامك جميل جدا
 قرأته ممتعة بالنسبة لي


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.baytallah.com/Bible_commentary/Matthew_BP/matthewpenkartin19.htm

الشاب الغني(منقول عن موقع بيت الله)
(عدد 16-26؛ مرقس 17:10-31؛ لوقا 18:18-30)
«وإذا واحد تقدم وقال، أيها المُعَلم الصالح، أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية؟ فقال له، لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟ ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله».

إن المتقدم بهذا السؤال هو شاب (عدد 20) وغني (عدد 22) ورئيس (لوقا 18:18). فيما سبق قد رأينا لطف الرب ومحبته للأولاد. لكننا نرى هنا أن أساس ذلك ليس هو الصلاح البشري بتة. لأن هذا الشاب المُزَّين ببعض المزايا الحسنة التي جعلت الرب يحبه (مرقس 17:10، 20-22) قد وُجد عند الامتحان ناقصًا لا يستطيع أن يمتلك الحياة الأبدية أو أن يدخل ملكوت السماوات بموجب ما عنده من الصلاح البشري. فتقدم إلى الرب وسأله سؤالاً مهمًا جدًا. اعترف أولاً بأن المسيح مُعَلم صالح ثم سأله أي صلاح يُعمل لتكون له الحياة الأبدية. قابل إقراره هذا مع إقرار نيقوديموس (يوحنا 1:3، 2). لأنه يتضح من جواب الرب لكل منها أن المسيح كَمُعَلم لا يكفي لحاجة الإنسان الساقط. لأن المُعَلم الإسرائيلي المعتاد على إرشاد الآخرين والشاب الإسرائيلي الغني التقي يحتاجان كلاهما إلى أكثر من التعليم. فتعجب الواحد من ضرورة الولادة من فوق، ومضى الآخر حزينًا «فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟ ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله»لا شك عندي أن قصد الرب من جوابه هذا أن ينفي وجود الصلاح البشري نفيًا مطلقًا. اعتبره الشاب مُعلمًا صالحًا يرشد الناس إلى عمل الصلاح الذي يؤهلهم للحياة الأبدية. فجاوبه الرب حسب ما في فكره مصرحًا له بأن الصلاح لا يوجد إلا في الله وحده، وأنه إن كان هذا الشاب الطالب التعليم لا يقدر أن يرى في يسوع أنه عمانوئيل ويهوه إله إسرائيل حاضرًا في وسط شعبه، بل مجرد إنسان مُعلم فعبثًا يُلقبه معلمًا صالحًا لن ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله. يُضاف إلى هذا أن الحياة الأبدية متعلقة بمعرفة حقيقة شخصه كالمسيح ابن الله (يوحنا 3:17؛ 68:6، 69)، وليس بفكرة أنه مُعلم من المعلمين الذين كان الله يُقيمهم لشعبه من وقت إلى آخر.

«ولكن إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا. قال له أية الوصايا؟ فقال يسوع، لا تقتل. لا تزنِ. لا تسرق. لا تشهد بالزور. اكرم أباك وأمك وأحب قريبك كنفسك. قال له الشاب، هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتي. فماذا يعوزني بعد. قال له يسوع، إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبع كل أملاكك وأعطِ الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني. فلما سمع الشاب الكلمة مضى حزينًا. لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة» (عدد 18-22).

الرب نفى أولاً وجود الصلاح البشري ثم امتحن الشاب بواسطة الشريعة التي وضعها الله لكي يطلب بها الصلاح من الإنسان ويَقِيسه عليها ليكشف له حقيقة حالته كخاطئ ولا حق له في الحياة «لأن بالناموس معرفة الخطية» (رومية 20:3؛ 7:7)

«ولكن إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا» فالرب يصادق على الناموس الذي لامتحان الإنسان قرن الحياة مع حفظ الوصايا (انظر تثنية 1:18؛ حزقيال 11:20؛ رومية 5:10؛ غلاطية 12:3). ولكن ينبغي أن نلاحظ جيدًا أن الحياة المذكورة في الناموس هي حياة للإسرائيلي على الأرض وليست الحياة الأبدية. ولا يوجد ذكر لدخول السماء موجب الناموس. لأن الحياة الأبدية هي هبة الله بيسوع المسيح (رومية 23:6). كان سؤال الشاب بأي صلاح يمكنه أن يحصل على الحياة الأبدية. والرب من بعد نفيه وجود الصلاح في البشر امتحنه بالناموس الذي كان مفتخرًا به كيهودي. ولم يقل إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة الأبدية بل «الحياة» فقط، كما هي مذكورة في الناموس ولكن الناموس لم يقدر أن يُحيي أحدًا (غلاطية 21:3) بل حكم على الكل بالموت (غلاطية 19:2؛ رومية 19:3) إذ أخطأ الجميع (رومية 23:3).

وقد اقتبس المسيح للشاب من الناموس الوصايا المتعلقة بما يجب عليه من نحو الآخرين فقط.

«قال له الشاب، هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتي» بدون شك قد أخطأ الجواب هذا وأظهر أنه على جانب عظيم من الجهالة الروحية لأنه ليس أحد من البشر قد حفظ الناموس حفظًا حقيقيًا.

«فماذا يعوزني بعد؟ » هذا يدل على أنه رغم غروره في نفسه لم يكن حاصلاً على كمال راحة الضمير. إذ ليس من شأن الناموس أن يُعطي هذه الراحة بل المسيح. فقال له الرب «إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبع كل أملاكك وأعطِ الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء، وتعال اتبعني» المسيح في رده هذا على الشاب عاد وامتحنه بما كشف له تمامًا خطيته وخطأ رأيه في نفسه وأنه لم يكن يحب الرب إلهه بكل قلبه ولا قريبه كنفسه. لأن المحبة للرب تظهر بالطاعة له. والمحبة للآخرين تحملنا إلى مساعدة المحتاجين بسرور فلو كانت له المحبة التي هي جوهر مطلوب الناموس لما استصعب العمل بحسب قول الرب.

كان الرب إلهه الذي وضع الشريعة واقفًا أمامه متكلمًا معه بالنعمة، ولكنه لم يُميز مَنْ هو ولا عرف صوته. صحيح أن الناموس لم يطلب منه أن يُبيع أملاكه لأنه إنما وعد الأتقياء بخيرات زمنية جزاء لتقواهم، ولكنه طلب الطاعة الكاملة للرب إلههم مع المحبة للآخرين كمحبة الإنسان لنفسه. فبهذا الامتحان انكشف للشاب حالته تمامًا أنه إنما أحب نفسه بل ماله، وهذا أصل كل شر (تيموثاوس الأولى 9:6، 10). ثم لاحظ قول الرب له «إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً» وقابله مع (إصحاح 48:5) فإن الكمال هو السلوك بحسب المبدأ الذي وضعه الله لسلوكنا في زماننا، وهو الآن كلمة المسيح وقدوته. فمعنى قول الرب له هو إن أردت أن تسلك بحسب المبدأ الإلهي الآن فاذهب وبع إلخ. كان السلوك قبلاً على مبدأ الناموس أما الآن فقد صار على مبدأ آخر هو مبدأ اتباع الرب في روح إنكار الذات وحمل الصليب (غلاطية 19:3، 20؛ 16:5-26). ولكن كان قلب ذلك الشاب بعيدًا عن الخضوع لهذا المبدأ، والعمل به «فلما سمع الكلمة مضى حزينًا لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة».

«فقال يسوع لتلاميذه الحق أقول لكم انه يعسر أن يدخل غني ملكوت السماوات. وأقول لكم أيضًا أن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله. فلما سمع تلاميذه بهتوا جدًا قائلين، إذًا من يستطيع أن يخلص؟ فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال لهم، هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع» (عدد 23-26)

«يعسر أن يدخل غني ملكوت السماوات» إن قوله هذا ملحق لما قاله في آخر جوابه للشاب الغني «بع أملاكك إلخ» وهو يظهر الفرق العظيم بين النظام العتيق والنظام الجديد المُعَبر عنه بملكوت السماوات إذ أن الغنى الذي كان لليهودي علامة رضى الله في النظام العتيق قد أصبح أكبر عائق عن الدخول إلى النظام الجديد. لا يُخفى أن الرسول بطرس فتح ملكوت السماوات لليهود يوم الخمسين وفي الظروف الكائنة وقتئذ كان ينبغي لمن أراد أن يدخله أن يعترف بمسيح مرفوض وغير منظور، الأمر المُخالف لما كان ينتظره تمامًا، المبدأ الذي دعىَ أن يسلك فيه اختلف تمامًا عن المبدأ العتيق كما رأينا في حادثة الشاب الغني هنا. فكان ذلك عسرًا على الجميع خصوصًا على ذوي الموال الكثيرة إذ أن مجرد اعترافهم بالمسيح جلب عليهم الاضطهاد العنيف، وغناهم إنما عرضهم أكثر كغرض للمضطهِدين الذين أظهروا بغضهم لاسم المسيح وفي الوقت نفسه أرادوا أن يحصلوا على ما يناسب طمع قلوبهم انظر (عبرانيين 34:10). كانت الدينونة مقبلة على الأمة التي رفضت مسيحها، والنظام العتيق أوشك أن يخرب (إصحاح 37:23 -39؛ يعقوب 1:5-6) فكان الأليق باليهودي الغني أن يبيع أملاكه ويطعم الفقراء حتى يكون إذا أودعها السماء فتحفظها له على هيئة أفضل وبعد ذلك يتبع المسيح المرفوض، على أن هذا كان من الأمور العسرة. ولكننا لا نقدر أن نقول أن الدخول إلى ملكوت السماوات عسِر علينا كمسيحيين الآن لأننا قد وُلِدنا فيه. وعدا ذلك قد صار الملكوت نفسه على حالة سيئة وكثرت فيه المعاثر وفعلة الإثم.

«وأقول لكم أيضًا أن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله» الدخول إلى ملكوت عبارة عن الخضوع حقيقيًا، وما قاله الرب هنا عنه يَصدُق عليه مطلقًا في كل حين، واختلاف النظامات أو التدابير لا يجعل فرقًا فيه. وقوله مرور جمل من ثُقب إبرة عبارة عن عمل مستحيل على الإنسان. الغنى يربط قلب صاحبه بهذا العالم ويعطيه مقامًا ساميًا فيه ويمنع عنه دخول كلمة الله لتمنحه الحياة (إصحاح 22:13) لأن قلبه مشغول ولاهٍ بما يناسب شهواته بكيفية مُلِذة له دون أن يخوف ضميره الطبيعي، فيستمر متمتعًا بالخيرات التي ينسبها للخالق مع أنها تستعبده وتمنعه عن الخضوع الحقيقي له تعالى. لا شك أن الشخص الفاجر محمول أيضًا بشهواته ولكنه يرتكب أعمالاً يبكته ضميره عليها فلا يقدر أن يرتاح، ومن ثم يمكن لكلمة الله أن تدخل لأنها تدخل دائمًا من باب الضمير. وأما الغني فيظل على راحته متمتعًا بما عنده وينام إلى أن يفاجئه الموت والدينونة. لا شك أنه يمكن لنعمة الله أن توقظه لأن كل شيء مستطاع عند الله. ولكن مع ذلك فخلاص الأغنياء من الأمور النادرة بحسب ما قد ورد لنا في الكتاب المقدس (كورنثوس الأولى 26:1-28؛ يعقوب 5:2-7). ثم قابل ما قيل في (مرقس 23:10-26؛ لوقا 24:18-27) لأنه يُطابق ما ورد في العدد الذي نحن بصدده الآن من جهة تعسر دخول ذوي الموال إلى الملكوت إذ يًسَميه ملكوت الله لا ملكوت السماوات.

«فلما سمع تلاميذه بهتوا جدًا قائلين، إذًا مَنْ يستطيع أن يخلص؟ » لم يقولوا أي غنى يستطيع أن يُخلص، بل مَنْ يستطيع أن يخلص إن كانت طريق الخلاص عسرة إلى هذا المقدار حتى يكون الغنى من أعظم العوائق. وبالحقيقة ينبغي للجميع أن يُولدوا من فوق إن كانوا أغنياء أو فقراء غير أن هذا ليس هو الموضوع هنا.

«فأجاب بطرس حينئذ وقال له. نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك، ماذا يكون لنا؟ فقال يسوع، الحق أقول لكم إنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني، في التجديد متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضًا على اثني عشر كرسيًا تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الإثني عشر» (عدد 27، 28).

«في التجديد» أي وقت مُلك الآلف سنة حين يُجازي الرب تلاميذه جزاء خاصًا إذ يُشركهم معه في الحكم على الأمة الإسرائيلية. راجع (إصحاح 27:16).

«وكل مَنْ ترك بيوتًا أو أخوة أو أخوات أو أبًا أو أمًا أو امرأة أو أولادًا أو حقولاً من أجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية. ولكن كثيرون أولون يكونون آخرين وآخرون أولين» (عدد 29، 30) الرب بهذا الكلام يتكلم عن الجزاء لكل من فضل اسمه أي شخصه على راحته في هذا المشهد الذي رفضه ولا يزال يرفضه. فإن كان الذي يعترف به يضطر لترك كل ما عنده لا يجعله الرب يخسر شيئًا لأنه يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية. قيل في (مرقس 30:10؛ لوقا 30:18) انه يأخذ الآن جزاء مضاعفًا مع اضطهادات لأنه ينضم إلى المؤمنين الآخرين الذين يقبلونه في بيوتهم ويخدمونه بكل ما عندهم لأن بيوتهم وأموالهم ونفوسهم جميعًا للرب. وهذا صحيح إن كان إيماننا نشيطًا ومحبتنا حارة كما يجب وفضلاً عن ذلك يرث الحياة الأبدية عبارة عن التمتع بها على الوجه الأكمل في المستقبل. قد حصلنا عليها بالإيمان الآن لأن المسيح هو حياتنا، ولكننا لا نزال في الظروف المُتعبة إلى أن يظهر بمجد فنظهر نحن حينئذ معه في المجد (كولوسي 1:3-4) ونتمتع إلى الأبد.

«ولكن كثيرون أولون يكونون آخرين وآخرين أولين» الرب يظهر بهذا أن المجازاة لا توزع على حسب أفكار الناس وامتيازاتهم كما يراهم الآخرون. وضرب لهم المثل الآتي في الإصحاح التالي لأجل إيضاح ذلك ولإرجاع أمر الجزاء إلى مشيئة الله المطلقة ونعمته المجانية​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أضغط هنا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل الإدريسى
++ إنى لست طرفاً فى الحوار ، لذلك فإسمحوا لى بتعليق صغير .
+++ فإننى أؤيد ما قالته الأخت أمة ، بأن :- [ لماذا تدعونى صالحاً ] ، لا يمكن فهمها بدون الأخذ فى الإعتبار أن السيد المسيح قال عن نفسه ما هو أكثر من المعلم الصالح ، إذ قال :- [ أنا هو الراعى الصالح ] ، فالراعى هو الذى تنقاد إليه الرعية كلها ، وهو القدوة ، وهو صاحب السلطان عليها . + فالراعى أعلى من المعلم .
++++ فإن كان المسيح يعترض على وصفه بالمعلم الصالح --- فى تعقيبه على كلمة الصالح --- فلماذا يقول عن نفسه أنه الراعى الصالح ، وهو الوصف المحتوى أيضاً على كلمة : " الصالح " .
++++ وهنا يجب الإشارة إلى مبدأ هام ، وهو أن المسيحية لا تؤمن بنسخ الآيات لبعضها ، بل تؤمن بتكامل الآيات كلها معاً ، لتقدم الصورة الكاملة ، مثلما تتكامل الخطوط العديدة فى رسم اللوحة الواحدة . ++ إلى درجة أن الإنجيل يقول :- [ من عثر فى واحدة ، صار مجرماً فى الكل ]
+++++فبناء على هذا المبدأ ، لا يمكن أن تكون الآيتين متعارضتين ، وكل مظنة بالتعارض تعنى عدم الفهم الصحيح للآيات .


----------

